# L'ho lasciata



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

Ebbene si: ho lasciato la mia vicina di casa. Chi mi conosce bene sa come sto, io, ora. Chi mi conosce bene sa che nonostante è stato un breve rapporto ora sto da schifo. Fa strano perchè abita qui sotto.
Griglia di partenza:
- amici
- partner
Non mi va: voglio sentirmi importante: la griglia di partenza deve capovolgersi e gli amici, se sono intelligenti, devono capire.
Ed invece le avevano già detto: "Non è che ora non ti vedremo più perchè ti sei fidanzata". Imbecilli! Ignoranti come capre! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Marco


----------



## Verena67 (6 Giugno 2009)

Hai fatto bene, non mi è sembrata adatta fin dall'inizio.

non dare agli amici di lei responsabilità su una incompatibilità che è solo vostra, pero'!


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene, *non mi è sembrata adatta fin dall'inizio*.
> 
> non dare agli amici di lei responsabilità su una incompatibilità che è solo vostra, pero'!


Non credi, però, che veri amici capiscano che è giusto che vengano tralasciati quando qualcuno di loro troverà la dolce metà?
Per tralasciati m'intendo messi in secondo piano, non alienati.

Mi spieghi il perchè non ti è sembrata adatta?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Giugno 2009)

Per me avresti dovuto cercare di capire meglio lei e darti/vi più tempo...sempre che te ne importasse davvero eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Di ciò che dicono gli altri uno dovrebbe fottersene, perchè in tal caso sei tu che non vivi la tua storia per te/voi ma di sponda agli altri...


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per me avresti dovuto cercare di capire meglio lei e darti/vi più tempo...sempre che te ne importasse davvero eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi,
indipendentemente dal giusto o sbagliato lei dava moltissima importanza agli amici. E finché era sola poteva andare bene, ma quando si è messa con me doveva darmi priorità. Pensa che la nostra prima uscita è stata coi suoi amici: cazzolina, non sarebbe stato più romantico uscire noi due soli.
E invece no: lei s'accordava con loro, era sottointeso che io ero invitato, naturalmente, e poi s'accordava con me.
Forse sono io pirla a mettere in secondo piano i miei amici, come ho fatto anche questa volta.


----------



## Old danut (6 Giugno 2009)

Air, ti dirò una cosa, gli amici non vanno invece mai meessi da parte, ma ammetto che lei forse li ha messi troppo in primo piano, è come se tu dovrssi avere un rapporto con lei e...anche loro e questo è insano.
Io ho i miei amici ed amiche, non voglio vederli poco perchè mi chiudo in un rapporto esclusivo, ma so anche gestire momenti con la partner e momenti con gli amici, forse lei non ne era capace.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Per me avresti dovuto cercare di capire meglio lei e darti/vi più tempo.*..sempre che te ne importasse davvero eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah... in un'altra circostanza, forse... ma in questo caso secondo me ha fatto bene a non far passare altro tempo; sarebbe servito solo a farlo stare peggio.
dopo 20 giorni ha trovato (o ci ha detto) praticamente solo aspetti negativi; forse, semplicemente, non sono fatti l'uno per l'altra.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Giugno 2009)

air, mi dispiace, ti abbraccio forte....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Non credi, però, che veri amici capiscano che è giusto che vengano tralasciati quando qualcuno di loro troverà la dolce metà?*
> Per tralasciati m'intendo messi in secondo piano, non alienati.
> 
> Mi spieghi il perchè non ti è sembrata adatta?


Marco gli amici possono dire, fare e pensare quello che vogliono: alla fine *è lei* a stabilire quali siano le sue (e del suo compagno) priorità e a comportarsi di conseguenza.

credo non ci siano nè colpe nè colpevoli: vedete la cosa in modo diverso e questo può far sì che lei non sia adatta a te, e tu a lei


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Fedi,
> indipendentemente dal giusto o sbagliato lei dava moltissima importanza agli amici. E finché era sola poteva andare bene, ma quando si è messa con me doveva darmi priorità. Pensa che la nostra prima uscita è stata coi suoi amici: cazzolina, non sarebbe stato più romantico uscire noi due soli.
> E invece no: lei s'accordava con loro, era sottointeso che io ero invitato, naturalmente, e poi s'accordava con me.
> Forse sono io pirla a mettere in secondo piano i miei amici, come ho fatto anche questa volta.


 marco gli amici non possono fare il bello e il cattivo tempo in una relazione. Alla fine sono il lui/lei della coppia a decidere.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Giugno 2009)

però non le ha dato nemmeno il tempo, l'amore e la fiducia necessari a riassestarsi magari dopo tanto tempo da single.....


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> però non le ha dato nemmeno il tempo, l'amore e la fiducia necessari a riassestarsi magari dopo tanto tempo da single.....


 
Si è lasciata dall'ex 8gg. prima di mettersi con me. E a proposito di amici, aggiungo che mi ha confidato che un suo ex non le garbava perchè le aveva detto che prima venivano i suoi (di lui) amici e poi lei.
Non fare agli altri quel che non vorresti che gli altri facessero a te...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Giugno 2009)

Una persona single da 8 gg. non è una persona single, è una persona in rebound. E tu purtroppo ci sei finito di mezzo.

Mi è sembrata "forzata" nel modo di approcciarsi a te, e se ricordi bene già te lo dissi.

Una donna VERAMENTE interessata ad un uomo (e  non al chiodo scaccia chiodo = REBOUND) aspetta con pazienza che lui si muova, non si forza in quel modo per poi tenere pero' il rapporto in stand - by mettendo di mezzo dgli estranei.

Era tutto troppo poco intimo e personale, non poteva crescere nulla. Non guardare indietro.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> air, mi dispiace, ti abbraccio forte....


Anche io...ma lei che ha detto?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Giugno 2009)

Magari un pò più di leggerezza e senza volervi vedere dopo 20gg. la donna della propria vita, già fatta, confezionata  e servita senza bisogno di lavaorci minimamente sopra, no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chiedo eh!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Magari un pò più di leggerezza e senza volervi vedere dopo 20gg. la donna della propria vita, già fatta, confezionata  e servita senza bisogno di lavaorci minimamente sopra, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scusa fedì, ma che senso avrebbe? se dopo 20 giorni NON gli va bene, che senso ha intestardirsi? non capisco...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Giugno 2009)

Quoto Angelo. Il problema è che oggi si "tenta" di farsi andare bene il primo o la prima che passano.

Non dovrebbe funzionare così. Bisognerebbe lasciare che un sentimento sorga, e poi agire su quello.

Qui si mette emozionalmente il carro davanti ai buoi (la famosa nottata passata a chiacchierare...) elevando a "meraviglioso"....robetta quotidiana.

Sono basi fragili su cui non puoi costruire alcunchè!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa fedì, ma che senso avrebbe? se dopo 20 giorni NON gli va bene, che senso ha intestardirsi? non capisco...


Dico che se non gli va bene...non è per gli amici, secondo me...ma perchè si butta a pesce in progetti che solo col tempo dovrebbe mettere in campo...e a ragion veduta, non sull'onda di "un'emozione"...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quoto Angelo. Il problema è che oggi si "tenta" di farsi andare bene il primo o la prima che passano.
> 
> Non dovrebbe funzionare così. Bisognerebbe lasciare che un sentimento sorga, e poi agire su quello.
> 
> ...


ma sai, l'idea della nottata passata a chiacchierare a me sinceramente è piaciuta. poi ripeto, sarà perché l'ho vissuta e a me è piaciuta.
è il dopo che ha iniziato a stonare praticamente subito. dopo la nottata passata a chiacchierare, poteva andare bene come no... mi pare ovvio che in questo caso sia stato un no. e sicuramente, come dici tu, farsela andare bene a tutti i costi sarebbe non solo sbagliato ma proprio ridicolo e una perdita di tempo. quindi continuo a vedere quella di marco, la scelta giusta. se non gli va bene, non c'è trippa per gatti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dico che se non gli va bene...non è per gli amici, secondo me...ma perchè si butta a pesce in progetti che solo col tempo dovrebbe mettere in campo...e a ragion veduta, non sull'onda di "un'emozione"...


sulla questione amici non sono molto d'accordo: non è per gli amici, nel senso che non è colpa loro come lui sembra sostenere, ma che il rapporto che questa ragazza ha con gli amici incida negativamente, nel momento in cui a marco questo non va bene, è fuori discussione. poi sia chiaro, non dico che marco abbia ragione o che ce l'abbia lei eh... dico solo che mentre c'è chi non vedrebbe come un problema il rapporto con gli amici, c'è chi il problema ce lo vede eccome. non so se mi spiego: insomma, sarebbe come dire che c'è a chi piacciono solo le bionde, questo non significa che le more siano brutte!
quanto al buttarsi a pesce in progetti, anticipando i tempi, sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

Air mi spiace, pero' non vi avevo visto bene dalla tisana...

Sappi che ci sono sempre io ancora single, con figlia ariana gia' fatta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air mi spiace,* pero' non vi avevo visto bene dalla tisana...*
> 
> Sappi che ci sono sempre io ancora single, con figlia ariana gia' fatta


e piantala di girare il coltello nella piaga


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

.


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

Cerco di rispondere un po' a tutti (Fedifrago, scusa ma non ho capito cosa volevi dire col tuo post).
Premetto: guai al mondo se una persona perdesse gli amici perchè sentimentalmente impegnata. Pretendo solo di dosare e di capovolgere-adattare l'importanza delle persone.
Io, per mia natura (giusto o sbagliato che sia), quando mi fidanzo metto in disparte (dico in disparte, non abolisco) le amicizie.
Pensate se non facessi una simile cosa: lei che darebbe priorità agli amici; io idem. Che coppia saremmo? O meglio, saremmo una coppia?
Come fate notare, non e colpa dei suoi amici bensi del morboso rapporto che lei ha nei loro riguardi.
Certo e che loro dovrebbero capire un po piu la condizione dell amica.
Air

ps scusate ma devo risolvere un problema alla tastiera, anzi, aiutatemi
se premo ALT per impostare i simboli alti mi si storpiano come mi si storpiano le lettere con accento
se faccio i due punti per esempio mi esce >
se faccio la O con accento mi compare ;
la A con accento '
e via dicendo
cosa e successo


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cerco di rispondere un po' a tutti *(Fedifrago, scusa ma non ho capito cosa volevi dire col tuo post).*
> Premetto: guai al mondo se una persona perdesse gli amici perchè sentimentalmente impegnata. Pretendo solo di dosare e di capovolgere-adattare l'importanza delle persone.
> Io, per mia natura (giusto o sbagliato che sia), quando mi fidanzo metto in disparte (doco in disparte, non abolico) le amicizie.
> Pensate se non facessi una simile cosa: lei che darebbe priorità agli amici; io idem. Che coppia saremmo? O meglio, saremmo una coppia?
> ...





















scusa Marco...


----------



## Iago (6 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cerco di rispondere un po' a tutti (Fedifrago, scusa ma non ho capito cosa volevi dire col tuo post).
> Premetto: guai al mondo se una persona perdesse gli amici perchè sentimentalmente impegnata. Pretendo solo di dosare e di capovolgere-adattare l'importanza delle persone.
> Io, per mia natura (giusto o sbagliato che sia), quando mi fidanzo metto in disparte (dico in disparte, non abolisco) le amicizie.
> Pensate se non facessi una simile cosa: lei che darebbe priorità agli amici; io idem. Che coppia saremmo? O meglio, saremmo una coppia?
> ...



ti ho lasciato agli approcci, e ti ritrovo già stufo...càpita
(ma almeno a letto com'è?)


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ti ho lasciato agli approcci, e ti ritrovo già stufo...càpita
> (ma almeno a letto com'è?)


 
non me l'ha data!


----------



## Iago (6 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> non me l'ha data!



..e allora che vuole...


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cerco di rispondere un po' a tutti (Fedifrago, scusa ma non ho capito cosa volevi dire col tuo post).
> Premetto: guai al mondo se una persona perdesse gli amici perchè sentimentalmente impegnata. Pretendo solo di dosare e di capovolgere-adattare l'importanza delle persone.
> Io, per mia natura (giusto o sbagliato che sia), quando mi fidanzo metto in disparte (dico in disparte, non abolisco) le amicizie.
> Pensate se non facessi una simile cosa: lei che darebbe priorità agli amici; io idem. Che coppia saremmo? O meglio, saremmo una coppia?
> ...


cioè tu ti aspetteresti che in soli 20 gg amici che magari le sono stati vicino magari per anni e che (ipotizzo) sono diverntati la sua famiglia siano relegati al secodno posto per una persona che ha appena conosciuto?
scusami air spero che tu non ti offenda (ma è quello che penso da quello che leggo) ma chi ci ha guadagnato in questo caso nel lasciarsi è lei...sei troppo impegnativo, sinceramente, ma nel senso "negativo" della parola. secondo me cerchi troppe attenzioni e  il quasi "pretenderle" perlomeno richiederebbe una conoscenza e un "affetto" più profondi...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

Marco s'era appena lasciata... io non credo fosse proprio pronta per un altro impegno.

Ma ti capisco, anche io son fatta cosi' e ci sarei rimasta male... forza e coraggio sara'  per la prossima


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Marco s'era appena lasciata... io non credo fosse proprio pronta per un altro impegno.
> 
> Ma ti capisco, anche io son fatta cosi' e ci sarei rimasta male... forza e coraggio sara' per la prossima


anche tu se dopo 20 gg vieni coinvolta nella sua vita (amici compresi che probabilmente sono MOLTO importanti per lei) e non sei la prima molli il colpo?
scusa ma pensi davvero che si possa dare così tanta fiducia ad una persona in così poco tempo?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> cioè tu ti aspetteresti che in soli 20 gg amici che magari le sono stati vicino magari per anni e che (ipotizzo) sono diverntati la sua famiglia siano relegati al secodno posto per una persona che ha appena conosciuto?
> scusami air spero che tu non ti offenda (ma è quello che penso da quello che leggo) ma chi ci ha guadagnato in questo caso nel lasciarsi è lei...sei troppo impegnativo, sinceramente, ma nel senso "negativo" della parola. secondo me cerchi troppe attenzioni e  il quasi "pretenderle" perlomeno richiederebbe una conoscenza e un "affetto" più profondi...


Pero' se vuoi conoscere una persona devi fare un po' di spazio, soprattutto se con quella persona hai intenzione di intraprendere una relazione amorosa.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Giugno 2009)

marco se n'è andato e l'ha lasciata lì
ferma sul pianerottolo "perchè fai così?"
ci siamo visti niente questa settimana
e adesso ti vuoi scusare con una tisana?
a casa il letto è vuoto e marco senza lei
è buona la tisana nei ricordi miei....


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche tu se dopo 20 gg vieni coinvolta nella sua vita (amici compresi che probabilmente sono MOLTO importanti per lei) e non sei la prima molli il colpo?
> scusa ma pensi davvero che si possa dare così tanta fiducia ad una persona in così poco tempo?



Non e' questione di fiducia e non questione di perdere le amicizie... fai solo spazio per quella persona altrimenti quando casso mai la conoscerai?


----------



## Iago (6 Giugno 2009)

...io con una vicina ci vedrei solo una storia di sesso...


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' se vuoi conoscere una persona devi fare un po' di spazio, soprattutto se con quella persona hai intenzione di intraprendere una relazione amorosa.


da cosa hai dedotto che lei non lasci spazio? aitr secondo me e per quel poco che conosco è strabico in questo senso...non è lucido.
che poi lei non sia comunque (e io non lo so di certo) fatta per lei per questioni differenti da questa è un'altra cosa...dopo venti gg mi sembra un po' pochino come motivazione. se ti piace qualcuno sul serio aspetti di poterlo diventare il primo della lista e soprattutto cerchi di esserlo. esistono anche le persone (che hanno il diritto di essere felici e che sono in grado di dare un'assoluta felicità ad un'altra persona) che non si buttano nelle storie alla "ultimo tango a parigi"


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...io con una vicina ci vedrei solo una storia di sesso...


Io niente se non amicizia... il/la vicino/a e' una gran rottura di palle da gestire


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io niente se non amicizia... il/la vicino/a e' una gran rottura di palle da gestire


 va bene essere razionali ma da qui a preludersi una storia per motivi logistici proprio non riesco a capire. è fuori dalla mia portata cognitiva...


----------



## Iago (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io niente se non amicizia... il/la vicino/a e' una gran rottura di palle da gestire


...amicizia, certo...con la possibilità di finirci a letto...

nulla da gestire.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> da cosa hai dedotto che lei non lasci spazio? aitr secondo me e per quel poco che conosco è strabico in questo senso...non è lucido.
> che poi lei non sia comunque (e io non lo so di certo) fatta per lei per questioni differenti da questa è un'altra cosa...dopo venti gg mi sembra un po' pochino come motivazione. se ti piace qualcuno sul serio aspetti di poterlo diventare il primo della lista e soprattutto cerchi di esserlo. esistono anche le persone (che hanno il diritto di essere felici e che sono in grado di dare un'assoluta felicità ad un'altra persona) *che non si buttano nelle storie alla "ultimo tango a parigi"*


nelle storie all'ultimo tango a parigi non ci si butta, perché sono su un livello difficilemente interpretabile non chè di scarsa comprensione per molti.


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> nelle storie all'ultimo tango a parigi non ci si butta, perché sono su un livello difficilemente interpretabile non chè di scarsa comprensione per molti.


 ci si butta nel senso che le si vivono appunto senza chiedersi nulla e senza capire quasi nulla...diciamo la stessa cosa


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche tu se dopo 20 gg vieni coinvolta nella sua vita (amici compresi che probabilmente sono MOLTO importanti per lei) e non sei la prima molli il colpo?
> scusa ma pensi davvero che si possa dare così tanta fiducia ad una persona in così poco tempo?


Reale, gli amici di questa donna sono per lei molto importanti, non lo escludo. Se però sono così tanto importanti da assecondare loro e mettere al secondo posto un partner (seppur neo-partner) è giusto che si tenga loro.
La sua e tua idea mi sembra egoistica: non tralasciare minimamente gli amici perchè non si conosce ancora bene il partner.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> va bene essere razionali ma da qui a preludersi una storia per motivi logistici proprio non riesco a capire. è fuori dalla mia portata cognitiva...


Ma non tutti siamo te e dovresti iniziare a prenderne nota


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non tutti siamo te e dovresti iniziare a prenderne nota


ma infatti mica dico che ho ragione io...solo che non capisco...


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Reale, gli amici di questa donna sono per lei molto importanti, non lo escludo. Se però sono così tanto importanti da assecondare loro e mettere al secondo posto un partner (seppur neo-partner) è giusto che si tenga loro.
> La sua e tua idea mi sembra egoistica: non tralasciare minimamente gli amici perchè non si conosce ancora bene il partner.


 egoista? egoista è il tuo "pretendere" di venire al primo posto senza aver fatto nulla per "meritarlo" (notare le VIRGOLETTE, grazie!)


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> egoista? egoista è il tuo "pretendere" di venire al primo posto senza aver fatto nulla per "meritarlo" (notare le VIRGOLETTE, grazie!)


Tenendo conto delle virgolette: non sapevo che per 'meritarsi' il posto di partner sarebbe necessario 'contenderlo' con gli amici 'vincendo la gara'.
Pensavo fosse 'vincita' automatica.


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tenendo conto delle virgolette: non sapevo che per 'meritarsi' il posto di partner sarebbe necessario 'contenderlo' con gli amici 'vincendo la gara'.
> Pensavo fosse 'vincita' automatica.


beh, non dopo 20 gg....sempre secondo me. e se devo dirla tutta, dopo sempre 20 gg mettersi a dire loro vengono al primo posto e poi io senza nemmeno almeno sapere esattamente quale potrebbe essere l'incastro delle vostre vite mi sembra alquanto prematuro. e un po' infantile anche mettersi (SEMPRE DOPO 20 GG) a fare a gara con gli amici...


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

*REALE*

REALE: ho parlato con questa donna e le ho esposto la mia opinione.
Le ho detto che:
- non è carino da parte sua che metta in pole position gli amici
- non è carino da parte sua che senta ancora gli ex
- non è carino da parte sua che si porti un amico a casa nonostante sia solo un amico
Per farle maggiormente capire la questione ho ribaltato i ruoli: ti garantisco che mi ha confessato che se mi comportassi così le darebbe fastidio. Che poi la solfa non sia cambiata nonostante questa mia 'ragione' è un altro paio di maniche.
Sta di fatto che forse forse sono esagerato, ma non ho 'sto grande torto.


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> beh, non dopo 20 gg....sempre secondo me. e se devo dirla tutta, dopo sempre 20 gg mettersi a dire loro vengono al primo posto e poi io *senza nemmeno almeno sapere esattamente quale potrebbe essere l'incastro delle vostre vite mi sembra alquanto prematuro.* e un po' infantile anche mettersi (SEMPRE DOPO 20 GG) a fare a gara con gli amici...


Devo forse attendere d'essere davanti al sindaco e poi ad un sacerdote per poter pretendere la pole position? Però potrei anche divorziare, quindi manco il matrimonio identificherebbe l'incastro delle nostre vite.


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> REALE: ho parlato con questa donna e le ho esposto la mia opinione.
> Le ho detto che:
> - non è carino da parte sua che metta in pole position gli amici
> - non è carino da parte sua che senta ancora gli ex
> ...


 bene, se è così (e non l'avevi detto prima) le cose cambiano. 
comunque insisto che ancora parlare di pole position non lo trovo così da adulti (E SEMPRE DOPO 20 GG)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

io francamente capisco le perplessità di marco.
SE, e dico se, lei comunque, prima di organizzare una serata ha sempre dato precedenza agli amici e poi coinvolto lui, se le loro uscite a due (ce ne sono state?) hanno avuto luogo solo perché gli amici avevano altro da fare (o nessuna voglia di fare qualcosa) ha poca importanza se la relazione andava avanti da 10 giorni o da 3 anni. non si sta con una persona per "ripiego", quando gli amici sono tutti impegnati. gli amici non si toccano e non ci si deve rinunciare assolutamente, su questo non ci piove proprio. ma uscire un po' con gli amici (non necessariamente con il proprio compagno, non è indispensabile) e un po' del proprio tempo dedicarlo solo a questo, mi sembra la cosa più normale del mondo: diversamente vorrei capire come e quando ci si dovrebbe conoscere, se non si divide un po' di spazio lontani da altre persone.
se non ho capito male, Marco non chiedeva certo che gli amici scomparissero dalla sua vita, ma un'adeguata giusta misura.
ad esempio la sera che dovevano vedersi dopo che lui finiva il suo turno di lavoro, e lei ha rimandato una prima volta perché andava a cena con gli amici e una seconda perché si stava attardando, e glielo ha fatto sapere solo dopo che lui si è fatto vivo, a me sarebbero girati pesantemente i coglioni. a quel punto dimmi che ci si vede un'altra sera.


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> bene, se è così (e non l'avevi detto prima) le cose cambiano.
> comunque insisto che ancora parlare di pole position non lo trovo così da adulti (E SEMPRE DOPO 20 GG)


Socio, fidati: fossi io ad aver messo al primo posto gli amici m'avrebbe già messo in riga. Ne sono certo anche per via del fatto che, come ho già raccontato, mi ha confidato che un suo ex le aveva apertamente detto che metteva in primis gli amici e poi lei...e a lei dava fastidio questa cronologia.
Ecco perchè la definisco egoista: a lei tutto è permesso-concesso; agli altri no.


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Devo forse attendere d'essere davanti al sindaco e poi ad un sacerdote per poter pretendere la pole position? Però potrei anche divorziare, quindi manco il matrimonio identificherebbe l'incastro delle nostre vite.


dai che non volevo certo dire questo...ma se ti presenti con questa pesantezza dopo 20 gg non oso immaginare più avanti...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

Reale ora ti segnalo


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io francamente capisco le perplessità di marco.
> SE, e dico se, lei comunque, prima di organizzare una serata ha sempre dato precedenza agli amici e poi coinvolto lui, se le loro uscite a due (ce ne sono state?) hanno avuto luogo solo perché gli amici avevano altro da fare (o nessuna voglia di fare qualcosa) ha poca importanza se la relazione andava avanti da 10 giorni o da 3 anni. non si sta con una persona per "ripiego", quando gli amici sono tutti impegnati. gli amici non si toccano e non ci si deve rinunciare assolutamente, su questo non ci piove proprio. ma uscire un po' con gli amici (non necessariamente con il proprio compagno, non è indispensabile) e un po' del proprio tempo dedicarlo solo a questo, mi sembra la cosa più normale del mondo: diversamente vorrei capire come e quando ci si dovrebbe conoscere, se non si divide un po' di spazio lontani da altre persone.
> se non ho capito male, Marco non chiedeva certo che gli amici scomparissero dalla sua vita, ma un'adeguata giusta misura.
> ad esempio la sera che dovevano vedersi dopo che lui finiva il suo turno di lavoro, e lei ha rimandato una prima volta perché andava a cena con gli amici e una seconda perché si stava attardando, e glielo ha fatto sapere solo dopo che lui si è fatto vivo, a me sarebbero girati pesantemente i coglioni. a quel punto dimmi che ci si vede un'altra sera.


Quoto. E non perchè mi dai ragione ma per principio. Son sempre venuto dopo gli amici. Ricordi bene AdM: quel giorno ero in turno: lei è andata con loro al lago. Cazzolina, torna almeno per cena visto che hai trascorso l'intero pomeriggio con gli amici. E invce no. Con loro anche a cena. Mi dice di reincasare per le 22 e di scendere da lei. Alle 21.50 la interpello e mi dice che avrebbe tardato di 30'-40'.


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Socio, fidati: fossi io ad aver messo al primo posto gli amici m'avrebbe già messo in riga. Ne sono certo anche per via del fatto che, come ho già raccontato, mi ha confidato che un suo ex le aveva apertamente detto che metteva in primis gli amici e poi lei...e a lei dava fastidio questa cronologia.
> Ecco perchè la definisco egoista: a lei tutto è permesso-concesso; agli altri no.


ma infatti ti ho testè detto che in quest'ottica le cose cambiano e non di poco. il fatto della pole position comunque era già riferito in generale e non più a questa situazione. se lei ti avesse detto che non le avrebbe dato fastidio il contrario comunque l'avresti lasciata (DOPO 20 gg) senza averla dato il tempo di darti la giusta importanza....

non ricordo ma ancora non te l'ho fatto notare che sono passati solo 20 gg?


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Reale ora ti segnalo


 ti rendi conto anche tu  che sono solo 20 gg?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

Quindi per 20 giorni e' normale e accettabile essere usati come ripiego?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ti rendi conto anche tu  che sono solo 20 gg?


Forse non hai capito che uno che mi usa come ripiego lo mando a cagare molto prima


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma infatti ti ho testè detto che in quest'ottica le cose cambiano e non di poco. il fatto della pole position comunque era già riferito in generale e non più a questa situazione. se lei ti avesse detto che non le avrebbe dato fastidio comunque l'avresti lasciata (DOPO 20 gg) senza averla dato il tempo di darti la giusta importanza....
> 
> *non ricordo ma ancora non te l'ho fatto notare che sono passati solo 20 gg?*


appunto, 20gg. Solo 20gg. ma i PRIMI 20gg: vogliamo trascorrerli insieme nel migliore dei modi?
Siamo una news, siamo adrenalinici per la novità, il cuore batte forte forte, siamo emozionati: vogliamo gustarci questo momento o te ne vai ad un caxxo di lago o in una caxxo di discoteca con 20 caxxo di amici?


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io francamente capisco le perplessità di marco.
> SE, e dico se, lei comunque, prima di organizzare una serata ha sempre dato precedenza agli amici e poi coinvolto lui, se le loro uscite a due (ce ne sono state?) hanno avuto luogo solo perché gli amici avevano altro da fare (o nessuna voglia di fare qualcosa) ha poca importanza se la relazione andava avanti da 10 giorni o da 3 anni. non si sta con una persona per "ripiego", quando gli amici sono tutti impegnati. gli amici non si toccano e non ci si deve rinunciare assolutamente, su questo non ci piove proprio. ma uscire un po' con gli amici (non necessariamente con il proprio compagno, non è indispensabile) e un po' del proprio tempo dedicarlo solo a questo, mi sembra la cosa più normale del mondo: diversamente vorrei capire come e quando ci si dovrebbe conoscere, se non si divide un po' di spazio lontani da altre persone.
> se non ho capito male, Marco non chiedeva certo che gli amici scomparissero dalla sua vita, *ma un'adeguata giusta misura.*
> ad esempio la sera che dovevano vedersi dopo che lui finiva il suo turno di lavoro, e lei ha rimandato una prima volta perché andava a cena con gli amici e una seconda perché si stava attardando, e glielo ha fatto sapere solo dopo che lui si è fatto vivo, a me sarebbero girati pesantemente i coglioni. a quel punto dimmi che ci si vede un'altra sera.


 ti sbagli ha parlato di pole position e di voler essere messo al primo posto...a te pare una giusta misura, a me (dopo 20 gg) non pare una giusta misura...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi per 20 giorni e' normale e accettabile essere usati come ripiego?


non lo è neanche per un giorno, se la cosa non è gradita da entrambi.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ti sbagli ha parlato di pole position e di voler essere messo al primo posto...a te pare una giusta misura, a me (dopo 20 gg) non pare una giusta misura...


Ma credo che intendesse non essere ripiego... avere anche lui il suo spazio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non essere cosi' pignoletto o ti strappo le casse


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> appunto, 20gg. Solo 20gg. ma i PRIMI 20gg: vogliamo trascorrerli insieme nel migliore dei modi?
> Siamo una news, siamo adrenalinici per la novità, il cuore batte forte forte, siamo emozionati: vogliamo gustarci questo momento o te ne vai ad un caxxo di lago o in una caxxo di discoteca con 20 caxxo di amici?


 ripeto, esistono persone che avrebbero "diritto" ad essere in coppia e sarebbero in grado di starci e fare stare bene l'altra persona anche non iniziando "ultimo tango a parigi"...a te non sta bene? perfetto? non siete fatti l'una per l'altro. e anche qui non sto più parlando di lei ma in generale..
forse qualcuno non ha capito che nemmeno io faccio da tappabuchi a nessuno, mas se entro nella vita di qualcuno non pretendo di sconvolgere le cose che fino a quel mnomento per lei sono impiortanti...e gli amici sono una p
arte fondamentale, e per alcuni forse più fondamentale di altri...che poi lei nello specifico perchè non sopporterebbe lo stesso comportamento non posso che darti ragione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ti sbagli ha parlato di pole position e di voler essere messo al primo posto...a te pare una giusta misura, a me (dopo 20 gg) non pare una giusta misura...


credo che essere un attimo elastici e intrepretare ciò che una persona dice, soprattutto conoscendo questa persona ed essendo a conoscenza del suo stato d'animo, potrebbe aiutare a dare la giusta valenza alle parole usate e al significato dei pensieri espressi.
poi oh, magari lui pretende la poleposition veramente, resta il fatto che su questo non erano d'accordo. quindi resta anche il fatto che abbia fatto bene a lasciarla, perché mi sembra che un accordo non lo si sarebbe raggiunto.
e aggiungo anzi ribadisco che le sue richieste non mi sembrano assurde. se non c'è la voglia di stare assieme nei primi tempi, tanto vale arrendersi. io i miei amici non li ho mai messi da parte, ma anche nei primi tempi delle mie storie non ho mai avuto difficoltà a dire "stasera sto con lui e basta".


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma credo che intendesse non essere ripiego... avere anche lui il suo spazio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non sono pignoletto, sono duro di comprendonio e se mi si parla più di una volta di primi posti e pole position e gare io pole position, gare e primi posti capisco...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> appunto, 20gg. Solo 20gg. ma i PRIMI 20gg: vogliamo trascorrerli insieme nel migliore dei modi?
> Siamo una news, siamo adrenalinici per la novità, il cuore batte forte forte, siamo emozionati: vogliamo gustarci questo momento o te ne vai ad un caxxo di lago o in una caxxo di discoteca con 20 caxxo di amici?


ti quoto mio bel pilotino


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo che essere un attimo elastici e intrepretare ciò che una persona dice, soprattutto conoscendo questa persona ed essendo a conoscenza del suo stato d'animo, potrebbe aiutare a dare la giusta valenza alle parole usate e al significato dei pensieri espressi.
> poi oh, magari lui pretende la poleposition veramente, resta il fatto che su questo non erano d'accordo. quindi resta anche il fatto che abbia fatto bene a lasciarla, perché mi sembra che un accordo non lo si sarebbe raggiunto.
> e aggiungo anzi ribadisco che le sue richieste non mi sembrano assurde. se non c'è la voglia di stare assieme nei primi tempi, tanto vale arrendersi. io i miei amici non li ho mai messi da parte, ma anche nei primi tempi delle mie storie non ho mai avuto difficoltà a dire "stasera sto con lui e basta".


 sono lento di certo ma se mi si ribadisce lo stesso concetto e non lo si spiega io su quel concetto mi baso...mica ho detto che ha fatto male, se a lui sta bene così....lui però non saprà mai in questo caso se la storia si sarebbe potuta evolvere ed diventare poi un amore degno di essere vissuto...20 giorni, sempre secondo me e la MIA (forse poca) sensibilità sarebbero sufficienti per poi farmi delle domande e non voglio parlare di rimpianti perchè forse è esagerato....
se poi lei è veramente un'egoista hce lo ha usato SOLO come ripiego non posso dire che ha fatto male....davo solo spunti per un punto di vista differente...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ripeto, esistono persone che avrebbero "diritto" ad essere in coppia e sarebbero in grado di starci e fare stare bene l'altra persona anche non iniziando "ultimo tango a parigi"...a te non sta bene? perfetto? non siete fatti l'una per l'altro. e anche qui non sto più parlando di lei ma in generale..
> forse qualcuno non ha capito che nemmeno io faccio da tappabuchi a nessuno, mas se entro nella vita di qualcuno non pretendo di sconvolgere le cose che fino a quel mnomento per lei sono impiortanti...e gli amici sono una p
> arte fondamentale, e per alcuni forse più fondamentale di altri...che poi lei nello specifico perchè non sopporterebbe lo stesso comportamento non posso che darti ragione.



ma lui non vuole sconvolgere nulla...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




chiedeva solo spazio per lui, per loro.. tutto loro. non che lo spazio di lei fosse SOLO per loro, ma ANCHE.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sono lento di certo ma se mi si ribadisce lo stesso concetto e non lo si spiega io su quel concetto mi baso...mica ho detto che ha fatto male, se a lui sta bene così....*lui però non saprà mai in questo caso se la storia si sarebbe potuta evolvere ed diventare poi un amore degno di essere vissuto.*..20 giorni, sempre secondo me e la MIA (forse poca) sensibilità sarebbero sufficienti per poi farmi delle domande e non voglio parlare di rimpianti perchè forse è esagerato....
> se poi lei è veramente un'egoista hce lo ha usato SOLO come ripiego non posso dire che ha fatto male....davo solo spunti per un punto di vista differente...


questo è vero, ma davanti a premesse che non sembrano proprio le migliori viste le aspettative di marco, perché continuare a giocare col fuoco?


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi per 20 giorni e' normale e accettabile essere usati come ripiego?


non mi sembra che air abbia parlato di ripiego...se quello che ha scritto per lui significa essere un ripiego (e aveva omesso dei particolari PER ME rilevanti) pensi che io possa avallare sul serio una cosa del genere?


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo è vero, ma davanti a premesse che non sembrano proprio le migliori viste le aspettative di marco, perché continuare a giocare col fuoco?


vieni al mio (intrionseco) discorso...le aspettative...air ha delle aspettative che lo rendono (in generale) un po' orbo...secondo me dovrebbe aggiustare il suo tiro, non so se riesco a farmi capire...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non mi sembra che air abbia parlato di ripiego...se quello che ha scritto per lui significa essere un ripiego (e aveva omesso dei particolari PER ME rilevanti) pensi che io possa avallare sul serio una cosa del genere?


ma scusa ale, anche senza che lui scriva la parola "ripiego", tu come la vedi una che ti chiama solo quando si libera da altri impegni? che non ha la minima cura di coinvolgerti nell'organizzazione di checchessia? che organizza per come va bene a lei e poi ti invita senza curarti che a te vada bene o meno? che ti brucia gli appuntamenti perché ha ancora da fare con altre persone e non ha neanche la decenza e il buongusto di avvisarti?
io più che ripiego, non trovo altri termini, sinceramente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vieni al mio (intrionseco) discorso...le aspettative...air ha delle aspettative che lo rendono (in generale) un po' orbo...secondo me dovrebbe aggiustare il suo tiro, non so se riesco a farmi capire...


ho capito cosa vuoi dire. rimane il fatto che questo è quello che "vuole" (nel senso che desidera). potrebbe adeguarsi controvoglia, ma significherebbe farsi andare bene qualcosa che in realtà, bene non gli va. non è meglio stare soli a quel punto, piuttosto che "accoppiati" ma insoddisfatti?


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma scusa ale, anche senza che lui scriva la parola "ripiego", tu come la vedi una che ti chiama solo quando si libera da altri impegni? che non ha la minima cura di coinvolgerti nell'organizzazione di checchessia? che organizza per come va bene a lei e poi ti invita senza curarti che a te vada bene o meno? che ti brucia gli appuntamenti perché ha ancora da fare con altre persone e non ha neanche la decenza e il buongusto di avvisarti?
> io più che ripiego, non trovo altri termini, sinceramente.


 tutto questo in questo thread dove è stato scritto?io non l'ho visto e se tu o altri avete letto altri thread o avete notizie di cui io non sono a parte che posso farci? rispondo per quel che leggo e se l'avesse scritto non gli avrei risposto così....
però, in generale, se una persona che inizio a frequentare non mi mette subito al primo posto e non fa quello che hai appena descritto non la mollo (se mi piace sul serio e ci sto bene e viceversa, come vedi le variabili sono tante) fino a che non sono matematicamente sicuro che non sono un ripiego. il solo AMARE molto uscire con gli amici non mi può precludere una storia e solo dopo aver constatato (e 20 gg sono un po' pochini) che non c'è veramente spazio per me e noi mollo. sempre parlando in generale...prova a chiedere se è così anche per air...posso sbagliarmi ma non credo sia così e torniamo quindi a quello che hai scritto sulle aspettative...
PS. non so se sono chiaro. nella mia testa si, a scriverlo non so


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho capito cosa vuoi dire. rimane il fatto che questo è quello che "vuole" (nel senso che desidera). potrebbe adeguarsi controvoglia, ma significherebbe farsi andare bene qualcosa che in realtà, bene non gli va. non è meglio stare soli a quel punto, piuttosto che "accoppiati" ma insoddisfatti?


 ma assolutamente si...e tornando a me e alla mia storia personale (cosa che non posso non fare perchè non sono un automa che riesce ad estraniarsi da quello che si vive o si è visssuto) perchè non ci provo nemmeno?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> *tutto questo in questo thread dove è stato scritto?io non l'ho visto e se tu o altri avete letto altri thread o avete notizie di cui io non sono a parte che posso farci? rispondo per quel che leggo e se l'avesse scritto non gli avrei risposto così....*
> però, in generale, se una persona che inizio a frequentare non mi mette subito al primo posto e non fa quello che hai appena descritto non la mollo (se mi piace sul serio e ci sto bene e viceversa, come vedi le variabili sono tante) fino a che non sono matematicamente sicuro che non sono un ripiego. il solo AMARE molto uscire con gli amici non mi può precludere una storia e solo dopo aver constatato (e 20 gg sono un po' pochini) che non c'è veramente spazio per me e noi mollo. sempre parlando in generale...prova a chiedere se è così anche per air...posso sbagliarmi ma non credo sia così e torniamo quindi a quello che hai scritto sulle aspettative...
> PS. non so se sono chiaro. nella mia testa si, a scriverlo non so



ma guarda che non sono mica mata hari eh. ha scritto tutto nel tred dove parla di lei, e qua ha fatto solo qualche breve accenno; e comunque anche se qua non l'ha scritto, quando l'ho scritto io in uno dei miei precedenti post, lui ha confermato... 

insomma... che ho scritto sulle tue aspettative?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma assolutamente si...e tornando a me e alla mia storia personale (cosa che non posso non fare perchè non sono un automa che riesce ad estraniarsi da quello che si vive o si è visssuto) *perchè non ci provo nemmeno?*


e allora perché rompi i coglioni a lui che ha solo evitato di farsi ulteriormente del male?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma assolutamente si...e tornando a me e alla mia storia personale (cosa che non posso non fare perchè non sono un automa che riesce ad estraniarsi da quello che si vive o si è visssuto) perchè non ci provo nemmeno?



Boh... se non lo sai tu perche' non ci provi...

Io perche' non ne ho voglia


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e allora perché rompi i coglioni a lui che ha solo evitato di farsi ulteriormente del male?


Ma infatti io l'ho segnalato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti io l'ho segnalato


hai fatto bene e ora aggiungo il carico da 90


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma guarda che non sono mica mata hari eh. ha scritto tutto nel tred dove parla di lei, e qua ha fatto solo qualche breve accenno; e comunque anche se qua non l'ha scritto, quando l'ho scritto io in uno dei miei precedenti post, lui ha confermato...
> 
> insomma... che ho scritto sulle tue aspettative?


 non l'avevo letto e già prima avevo corretto il tiro sul fatto che forse ha fatto bene...ho continuato perchè percepisco (forse mi sbaglio ma finora non sono stato smentito) che anche se non si fosse comportata esattamente così ma che comunque non avesse messo lui in pole position già da subito lui avrebbe mollato...e quindi parlavo già in generale. niente hai parlato di aspettative....correggo, io ho dato una valenza di "pesantezza" alle sue aspettative tu hai solo detto che le sue aspettative sono state disattese (o comuqnue sono diverse) in questa storia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non l'avevo letto e già prima avevo corretto il tiro sul fatto che forse ha fatto bene...ho continuato perchè percepisco (forse mi sbaglio ma finora non sono stato smentito) che anche se non si fosse comportata esattamente così ma che comunque non avesse messo lui in pole position già da subito lui avrebbe mollato...e quindi parlavo già in generale. niente hai parlato di aspettative....correggo,* io ho dato una valenza di "pesantezza" alle sue aspettative tu hai solo detto che le sue aspettative sono state disattese (o comuqnue sono diverse) in questa storia..*.


lasciamo un attimo perdere il fatto che siano pesanti o leggere, giuste o sbagliate, folli o sane: di fatto lui ha quelle aspettative, non le aveva solo nei confronti di questa ragazza, ma sono le aspettative che lui ha nei confronti di una relazione di coppia. ognuno ha le proprie, quindi non dico che quelle di marco debbano essere per forza condivise o comprese. dico solo che erano quelle. punto. e se vengono disilluse, è secondo me inutile o meglio, potenzialmente pericoloso e controproducente, continuare ad alimentarle sperando che in futuro la cosa cambi. non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh... se non lo sai tu perche' non ci provi...
> 
> Io perche' non ne ho voglia


perchè io ho delle aspettative (non sono proprio aspettative, parlerei di esigenze non dettate proprio dalla mia volontà) che sono molto difficili da voler o poter condividere e quindi evito di "attaccarmi" a qualcuno prima di avere quelle aspettative disattese e di mettermi nella condizione di soffrire o di rimanerci male caso mai ci fosse un rifiuto perchè non si conosce la situazione...c'è una persona che so che lo farebbe/avrebbe fatto ( e ovviamente non sarebbe questa la condizione per cui staremmo caso mai insieme ma che però è necessaria per qualunque storia con me) ma stare insieme è impossibile...


----------



## Old reale (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lasciamo un attimo perdere il fatto che siano pesanti o leggere, giuste o sbagliate, folli o sane: di fatto lui ha quelle aspettative, non le aveva solo nei confronti di questa ragazza, ma sono le aspettative che lui ha nei confronti di una relazione di coppia. ognuno ha le proprie, quindi non dico che quelle di marco debbano essere per forza condivise o comprese. dico solo che erano quelle. punto. e se vengono disilluse, è secondo me inutile o meglio, potenzialmente pericoloso e controproducente, continuare ad alimentarle sperando che in futuro la cosa cambi. non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


 ma certo! e in generale sono d'accordo...ma io, a differenza tua credo che quelle di air siano aspettative, non so come dire, "alterate"...e io sono sicuro di non riuscire a farmi capire...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si è lasciata dall'ex 8gg. prima di mettersi con me. E a proposito di amici, aggiungo che mi ha confidato che un suo ex non le garbava perchè le aveva detto che prima venivano i suoi (di lui) amici e poi lei.
> Non fare agli altri quel che non vorresti che gli altri facessero a te...


quindi significa che ci crede al rapporto privilegiato con colui di cui è coinvolta...


mi sbaglio air..?


quindi, hai fatto bene.


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quindi significa che ci crede al rapporto privilegiato con colui di cui è coinvolta...
> 
> 
> mi sbaglio air..?
> ...


Si, micio, si. Lei esige precedenza ma non la da.


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

Secondo me hai fatto bene a lasciarla . Da quello che hai raccontato sembra che non fosse per nulla predisposta ad una storia , tant'è che sembrava più interessata a stare con gli amici e tant'è che non siete andati neanche a letto insieme . 
Era single da troppo poco probabilmente .


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perchè io ho delle aspettative (non sono proprio aspettative, parlerei di esigenze non dettate proprio dalla mia volontà) che sono molto difficili da voler o poter condividere e quindi evito di "attaccarmi" a qualcuno prima di avere quelle aspettative disattese e di mettermi nella condizione di soffrire o di rimanerci male caso mai ci fosse un rifiuto perchè non si conosce la situazione...c'è una persona che so che lo farebbe/avrebbe fatto ( e ovviamente non sarebbe questa la condizione per cui staremmo caso mai insieme ma che però è necessaria per qualunque storia con me) ma stare insieme è impossibile...



se ti va di parlarne, quali sono le TUE aspettative?


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Secondo me hai fatto bene a lasciarla . Da quello che hai raccontato sembra che non fosse per nulla predisposta ad una storia , tant'è che sembrava più interessata a stare con gli amici e tant'è che non siete andati neanche a letto insieme .
> Era single da troppo poco probabilmente .


8 gg....!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, micio, si. Lei esige precedenza ma non la da.



questo è essere egoisti ed egocentrati....non fare agli altri....!


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> 8 gg....!


praticamente era ancora occupata ! 
Come va Vere ?


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Secondo me hai fatto bene a lasciarla . Da quello che hai raccontato sembra che non fosse per nulla predisposta ad una storia , tant'è che sembrava più interessata a stare con gli amici e tant'è che non siete andati neanche a letto insieme .
> Era single da troppo poco probabilmente .


Diciamo che ha sempre trovato fidanzati ai quali non interessava questo suo modo d'essere, evidentemente perchè loro riuscivano a cogliere ugualmente l'importanza che avevano o forse avevano anche loro i propri interessi e quindi annuivano.
Il fatto di non esserec andati a letto insieme lei lo metteva sottoforma di volermela fare un po' sudare.


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se ti va di parlarne, quali sono le TUE aspettative?


nono sono proprio aspettative...
comunque te lo spiego con un esempio/ipotesi.
ammettiamo che io sia un detenuto in semilibertà e che viva (non credo esista nel nostro sistema carcerario) in un mese 15 giorni in libertà completa e faccia una vita normale mentre per i restanti 15 io possa uscire dal carcere solo per andare a lavorare. ipotizziamo anche che i frutti del mio lavoro siano per una buona parte confiscati per ripagare coloro che sono stati danneggiati dai mie reati.
incontro una donna nei miei 15 giorni di vita normale, pare ci piacciamo e usciamo qualche sera insieme. mi piace molto. voglio che questa conoscenza si approfondisca.
a questo punto esistono solo 3 possiilità. 
1) che io non le dica nulla e che le menta durante i miei 15 gg di vita di costrizione e che quindi non ci possiamop vedere e per questo devo inventare mille bugie per non vederci. ovvio che non possa durare per molto, anche una deficiente si accorge che qualcosa non funziona.
2) che io le dica tutto e che lei si dilegui e prenda le distanze
3) che lei si adegui e che decida comunque di continuare questa relazione.
ipotizzando anche che per moltissimo tempo (mettiamo anni) la situazione sia questa quante donne sarebbero in grado di sostenere l'eventualità n°3? e anche ammettendo che lo  faccia, per quanto tempo? in ogni caso le possibilità che io soffra dopo essermi affezionato o innamorato sono di gran lunga maggiori di quanto io possa vivere felice questa relazione.
ergo, evito.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> praticamente era ancora occupata !
> Come va Vere ?



decisamente meglio, grazie, gioia!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> nono sono proprio aspettative...
> comunque te lo spiego con un esempio/ipotesi.
> ammettiamo che io sia un detenuto in semilibertà e che viva (non credo esista nel nostro sistema carcerario) in un mese 15 giorni in libertà completa e faccia una vita normale mentre per i restanti 15 io possa uscire dal carcere solo per andare a lavorare. ipotizziamo anche che i frutti del mio lavoro siano per una buona parte confiscati per ripagare coloro che sono stati danneggiati dai mie reati.
> incontro una donna nei miei 15 giorni di vita normale, pare ci piacciamo e usciamo qualche sera insieme. mi piace molto. voglio che questa conoscenza si approfondisca.
> ...


mi pare di capire che sei "limitato" da un set di circostanze molto pesante, anche se non capisco quali. Comunque mi spiace


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi pare di capire che sei "limitato" da un set di circostanze molto pesante, anche se non capisco quali. Comunque mi spiace


non so se *molto*, ma di sicuro non leggero...non dirlo a me


----------



## MK (7 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ebbene si: ho lasciato la mia vicina di casa. Chi mi conosce bene sa come sto, io, ora. Chi mi conosce bene sa che nonostante è stato un breve rapporto ora sto da schifo. Fa strano perchè abita qui sotto.
> Griglia di partenza:
> - amici
> - partner
> ...


Azz... ma vi eravate fidanzati?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non dare la colpa ai suoi amici eh...


----------



## MK (7 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> non me l'ha data!


----------



## MK (7 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tenendo conto delle virgolette: non sapevo che per 'meritarsi' il posto di partner sarebbe necessario 'contenderlo' con gli amici 'vincendo la gara'.
> Pensavo fosse 'vincita' automatica.




















  peut etre


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Diciamo che ha sempre trovato fidanzati ai quali non interessava questo suo modo d'essere, evidentemente perchè loro riuscivano a cogliere ugualmente l'importanza che avevano o forse avevano anche loro i propri interessi e quindi annuivano.
> Il fatto di non esserec andati a letto insieme lei lo metteva sottoforma di *volermela fare un po' sudare*.


e invece a me sembra che lei avesse bisogno di un amico che la coccolasse all'occorenza , non un potenziale compagno . Più ne parli e più sono convinta che tu abbia fatto bene a lasciarla .


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> decisamente meglio, grazie, gioia!


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Giugno 2009)

Io ho una mia idea (sindacabilissima, naturalmente) su una cosa:
sono convinto (e le mie esperienze lo confermano) che le persone troppo girovaghe non siano predisposte all'instaurare rapporti seri. Mi da l'impressione che il non essere attaccati alla casa sia indice di volersela spassare. Questo non vuol dire che bisogna segregarsi a mo' di clausura, ma questa troppa esigenza d'evasione mi sa di non predisposizione alla famiglia. Certo, uno lavora tutta settimana èd è giusto che si svaghi, ma il continuo pianificare cosa fare il venerdì sera, cosa fare nel week end mi da questo senso...non so, forse mi sbaglio ma il 'pantofolaio' lo vedo più predisposto all'impegno...anche perchè quest'ultimo è già più predisposto alla rinuncia...io m'immegino la mia vicina, dovesse avere dei figli...la vedrei soffocare non potendo più uscire la sera alle 22.30 e rientrare alle 04 o il non uscire alle 11 per andare al lago e rientrare alle 23...o il non uscire alla sera perchè i figli alle 20.30 vanno a nanna...


----------



## Old danut (7 Giugno 2009)

Le persone cambiano dipendentemente dalle responsabilità che hanno, la mia ex era una pantofolaia, la peggiore ragazza per me di questo mondo si è dimostrata, quindi non temere il tuo teorema va a rotoli in fretta.


----------



## MK (7 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...io m'immegino la mia vicina, dovesse avere dei figli...la vedrei soffocare non potendo più uscire la sera alle 22.30 e rientrare alle 04 o il non uscire alle 11 per andare al lago e rientrare alle 23...o il non uscire alla sera perchè i figli alle 20.30 vanno a nanna...


Potrebbe trovare un uomo che invece non vede l'ora di passare tutte le sere a casa coi propri figli...


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io ho una mia idea (sindacabilissima, naturalmente) su una cosa:
> sono convinto (e le mie esperienze lo confermano) che le persone troppo girovaghe non siano predisposte all'instaurare rapporti seri. Mi da l'impressione che il non essere attaccati alla casa sia indice di volersela spassare. Questo non vuol dire che bisogna segregarsi a mo' di clausura, ma questa troppa esigenza d'evasione mi sa di non predisposizione alla famiglia. Certo, uno lavora tutta settimana èd è giusto che si svaghi, ma il continuo pianificare cosa fare il venerdì sera, cosa fare nel week end mi da questo senso...non so, forse mi sbaglio ma il 'pantofolaio' lo vedo più predisposto all'impegno...anche perchè quest'ultimo è già più predisposto alla rinuncia...io m'immegino la mia vicina, dovesse avere dei figli...la vedrei soffocare non potendo più uscire la sera alle 22.30 e rientrare alle 04 o il non uscire alle 11 per andare al lago e rientrare alle 23...o il non uscire alla sera perchè i figli alle 20.30 vanno a nanna...


 tu mi spaventi air....


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io ho una mia idea (sindacabilissima, naturalmente) su una cosa:
> sono convinto (e le mie esperienze lo confermano) che le persone troppo girovaghe non siano predisposte all'instaurare rapporti seri. Mi da l'impressione che il non essere attaccati alla casa sia indice di volersela spassare. Questo non vuol dire che bisogna segregarsi a mo' di clausura, ma questa troppa esigenza d'evasione mi sa di non predisposizione alla famiglia. Certo, uno lavora tutta settimana èd è giusto che si svaghi, ma il continuo pianificare cosa fare il venerdì sera, cosa fare nel week end mi da questo senso...non so, forse mi sbaglio ma il 'pantofolaio' lo vedo più predisposto all'impegno...anche perchè quest'ultimo è già più predisposto alla rinuncia...io m'immegino la mia vicina, dovesse avere dei figli...la vedrei soffocare non potendo più uscire la sera alle 22.30 e rientrare alle 04 o il non uscire alle 11 per andare al lago e rientrare alle 23...o il non uscire alla sera perchè i figli alle 20.30 vanno a nanna...


Quello che mi lascia allibito ogni volta è la tua rigidità...

Conosci una da 20 gg e pretendi di averla già capita, psicoanalizzata, inquadrata bene bene nei tuoi stereotipi...

Quello che, al di là della tua vicina, ti è semrpe stato detto è quello di aprirti, di metterti in ascolto degli altri, di non fermarti sempre al canovaccio che nella tua testa ti sei fatto di come è o dovrebbe essere "la compagna ideale di Air"...perchè trovare chi coincida perfettamente con quell'ideale, è praticamente impossibile! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sapevatelo!


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che mi lascia allibito ogni volta è la tua rigidità...
> 
> Conosci una da 20 gg e pretendi di averla già capita, psicoanalizzata, inquadrata bene bene nei tuoi stereotipi...
> 
> ...


 come dire una stessa cosa e apparire rompicoglioni....


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io ho una mia idea (sindacabilissima, naturalmente) su una cosa:
> sono convinto (e le mie esperienze lo confermano) che le persone troppo girovaghe non siano predisposte all'instaurare rapporti seri. Mi da l'impressione che il non essere attaccati alla casa sia indice di volersela spassare. Questo non vuol dire che bisogna segregarsi a mo' di clausura, ma questa troppa esigenza d'evasione mi sa di non predisposizione alla famiglia. Certo, uno lavora tutta settimana èd è giusto che si svaghi, ma il continuo pianificare cosa fare il venerdì sera, cosa fare nel week end mi da questo senso...non so, forse mi sbaglio ma il 'pantofolaio' lo vedo più predisposto all'impegno...anche perchè quest'ultimo è già più predisposto alla rinuncia...io m'immegino la mia vicina, dovesse avere dei figli...la vedrei soffocare non potendo più uscire la sera alle 22.30 e rientrare alle 04 o il non uscire alle 11 per andare al lago e rientrare alle 23...o il non uscire alla sera perchè i figli alle 20.30 vanno a nanna...


mah ci sta anche che si abbia la voglia di stare in compagnia e che ci si organizzi ...e ci sta anche che ci siano persone che ne sentano l'esigenza (secondo me ) , non tanto perchè poco pantofolaie quanto perchè non vogliono stare mai da sole .


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che mi lascia allibito ogni volta è la tua rigidità...
> 
> Conosci una da 20 gg e pretendi di averla già capita, psicoanalizzata, inquadrata bene bene nei tuoi stereotipi...


non gli piacciono dei lati del carattere di lei ...che c'è di strano ? Cozza con ciò che lui vorrebbe . Non è scattata la "scintilla" e tende ad analizzarla pure troppo ma tant'è , altrimenti avrebbe proseguito la sua storia con lei magari pure ad occhi chiusi per poi lamentarsi ad innamoramento finito .


----------



## MK (7 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non gli piacciono dei lati del carattere di lei ...che c'è di strano ? Cozza con ciò che lui vorrebbe . Non è scattata la "scintilla" e tende ad analizzarla pure troppo ma tant'è , *altrimenti avrebbe proseguito la sua storia con lei magari pure ad occhi chiusi per poi lamentarsi ad innamoramento finito *.


Yeeees


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non gli piacciono dei lati del carattere di lei ...che c'è di strano ? Cozza con ciò che lui vorrebbe . Non è scattata la "scintilla" e tende ad analizzarla pure troppo ma tant'è , altrimenti avrebbe proseguito la sua storia con lei magari pure ad occhi chiusi per poi lamentarsi ad innamoramento finito .


appunto..sarebbe sufficiente dire che non gli è scattato nulla nemmeno per starci 20 gg....e particolare non trascurabile, se ho capito benbe, è che non gliel'ha data...
contando pure che è/potrebbe essere benissimo la str.... egoista da lui descritta...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io ho una mia idea (sindacabilissima, naturalmente) su una cosa:
> sono convinto (e le mie esperienze lo confermano) che le persone troppo girovaghe non siano predisposte all'instaurare rapporti seri. Mi da l'impressione che il non essere attaccati alla casa sia indice di volersela spassare. Questo non vuol dire che bisogna segregarsi a mo' di clausura, ma questa troppa esigenza d'evasione mi sa di non predisposizione alla famiglia. Certo, uno lavora tutta settimana èd è giusto che si svaghi, ma il continuo pianificare cosa fare il venerdì sera, cosa fare nel week end mi da questo senso...non so, forse mi sbaglio ma il 'pantofolaio' lo vedo più predisposto all'impegno...anche perchè quest'ultimo è già più predisposto alla rinuncia...io m'immegino la mia vicina, dovesse avere dei figli...la vedrei soffocare non potendo più uscire la sera alle 22.30 e rientrare alle 04 o il non uscire alle 11 per andare al lago e rientrare alle 23...o il non uscire alla sera perchè i figli alle 20.30 vanno a nanna...



Sono assolutamente d'accordo!

un minimo di propensione alla pantofola ci vuole per poter immaginare un futuro matrimoniale, ahime'!


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo!
> 
> un minimo di propensione alla pantofola ci vuole per poter immaginare un futuro matrimoniale, ahime'!


condizione necessaria o sufficiente?


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> appunto..sarebbe sufficiente dire che non gli è scattato nulla nemmeno per starci 20 gg....e particolare non trascurabile, se ho capito benbe, è che non gliel'ha data...
> contando pure che è/potrebbe essere benissimo la str.... egoista da lui descritta...


Ale ma se non scatta la scintilla e non si perde la testa ....ci sono dei perchè , giusto ? E quelli di Air sono l'elenco che ha fatto .


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> condizione necessaria o sufficiente?


necessaria.


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ale ma se non scatta la scintilla e non si perde la testa ....ci sono dei perchè , giusto ? E quelli di Air sono l'elenco che ha fatto .


scatta prima la scintilla e poi si vedono i difetti o prima si vedono i pregi e poi scatta la scintilla?


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> scatta prima la scintilla e poi si vedono i difetti o prima si vedono i pregi e poi scatta la scintilla?


Dopo il tempo delle mele si spera che la scintilla scatti dopo aver visto la persona per quello che è .


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> necessaria.


ok, ma già ce l'hai intrinseca in te oppure quando incontri quella e solo quella persona con cui vivere il pantofolaismo ti viene automatico?
no, perchè a me è successa la stessa cosa e pur essendo fra i due quello che è sempre stato meno pantofolaio (e lo sono continuato ad essere anche durante) credo che chi volesse veramente una famiglia e si sia prodigato fino allo sfinimento per farla funzionare sia stato io....devo essere l'eccezione che conferma la tua regola...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

...ma la scintilla se deve scattare scatta e basta.


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Dopo il tempo delle mele si spera che la scintilla scatti dopo aver visto la persona per quello che è .


torniamo sempre allo stesso discorso...
vediamo....mumble mumble mumble*....l'avevo già per caso fatto presente che sono passati solo 20 gg???????????*


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ok, ma già ce l'hai intrinseca in te oppure quando incontri quella e solo quella persona con cui vivere il pantofolaismo ti viene automatico?
> no, perchè a me è successa la stessa cosa e pur essendo fra i due quello che è sempre stato meno pantofolaio (e lo sono continuato ad essere anche durante) credo che chi volesse veramente una famiglia e si sia prodigato fino allo sfinimento per farla funzionare sia stato io....devo essere l'eccezione che conferma la tua regola...


per pantofolaismo io intendo il volersi "fermare" con quella persona e amare la vita familiare. Volere o volare: se cinque sere a settimana si va a latino americano o a degustazioni di vini, il matrimonio va inevitabilmente a ramengo, perché significa che uno cerca validazione di sé al di fuori dal contesto familiare.

Del resto uno puo' seppellirsi in casa e poi "evadere" stando al pc 200 ore al giorno, e anche quella è una fuga. 

per cui non è questione di quanto si stia in casa, a mio avviso, ma di quanto ci si riconosca nei valori e nello stile di vita della coppia /famiglia.


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...ma la scintilla se deve scattare scatta e basta.


 appunto.... su qualcosa siamo d'accordo...


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> torniamo sempre allo stesso discorso...
> vediamo....mumble mumble mumble*....l'avevo già per caso fatto presente che sono passati solo 20 gg???????????*


 SOLO 20 giorni ?!? A me sembrano più che sufficienti per capire un pò com'è fatta l'altra persona e rendersi conto se ci potrà essere un futuro o no ! 
Se già dopo 20 gg mi girano le balle per il suo carattere , non condivido tot di pensieri e impostazione di vita che caspita continuo a perderci tempo ?


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> per pantofolaismo io intendo il volersi "fermare" con quella persona e amare la vita familiare. Volere o volare: se cinque sere a settimana si va a latino americano o a degustazioni di vini, il matrimonio va inevitabilmente a ramengo, perché significa che uno cerca validazione di sé al di fuori dal contesto familiare.
> 
> Del resto uno puo' seppellirsi in casa e poi "evadere" stando al pc 200 ore al giorno, e anche quella è una fuga.
> 
> per cui non è questione di quanto si stia in casa, a mio avviso, ma di quanto ci si riconosca nei valori e nello stile di vita della coppia /famiglia.


 si ma qui mi pare che non si parli di figli e famiglia... ma di un'inizio di relazione....


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

Ale, non ha senso insistere per un mese o due se la cosa non funziona subito.

Tutti i libri sono d'accordo che se una cosa non è sorretta subito da passione e confortevolezza, difficilmente lo diventa dopo...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> appunto.... su qualcosa siamo d'accordo...


..la scintilla non garantisce niente, solo che c'è attrazione...è già qualcosa, ma spesso non basta!


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> SOLO 20 giorni ?!? A me sembrano più che sufficienti per capire un pò com'è fatta l'altra persona e rendersi conto se ci potrà essere un futuro o no !
> Se già dopo 20 gg mi girano le balle per il suo carattere , non condivido tot di pensieri e impostazione di vita che caspita continuo a perderci tempo ?


 ma una domandina che forse sei tu ad avere qualcosina da aggiustare non ti viene?


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..la scintilla non garantisce niente, solo che c'è attrazione...è già qualcosa, ma spesso non basta!


 e chi dice il contrario? sono d'accordo pure su questo...passami verena, quella che tieni nascosta nel ripostiglio....


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si ma qui mi pare che non si parli di figli e famiglia... ma di un'inizio di relazione....


non ci vedo una grandissima differenza. Se dopo 20 gg. per lei era piu' importante uscire con gli amici, evidentemente non si sentiva "VALIDATA" nell'uscire con lui...!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e chi dice il contrario? sono d'accordo pure su questo...passami verena, quella che tieni nascosta nel ripostiglio....


l'ho imbavagliata e l'ho messa a fare i tarocchi!


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma una domandina che forse sei tu ad avere qualcosina da aggiustare non ti viene?


ma dipende , non sempre , non con tutti !


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ale, non ha senso insistere per un mese o due se la cosa non funziona subito.
> 
> Tutti i libri sono d'accordo che se una cosa non è sorretta subito da passione e confortevolezza, difficilmente lo diventa dopo...


 verena fossero scritti pure col sangue 'sti libri, (e mi scuso in anticipo) chi se ne frega?


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non ci vedo una grandissima differenza. Se dopo 20 gg. per lei era piu' importante uscire con gli amici, evidentemente non si sentiva "VALIDATA" nell'uscire con lui...!


lei secondo me si prendeva le coccole e il corteggiamento da air ma nulla di più .


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma una domandina che forse sei tu ad avere qualcosina da aggiustare non ti viene?


francamente non capisco perché uno debba patologizzarsi. Non funziona, basta. Perché deve essere colpa mia?!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> lei secondo me si prendeva le coccole e il corteggiamento da air ma nulla di più .


esatto.

Ragazzi, pretendete la tenerezza, in amore. Vale piu' di mille parole.


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'ho imbavagliata e l'ho messa a fare i tarocchi!
















bene, che funzionino solo le mani


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

lo dicevo nel senso che la "teoria" conferma una percezione che personalmente io ho sempre avuto....poi non siamo tutti uguali, è ovvio, e non vediamo tutti le cose nello stesso modo.




reale ha detto:


> verena fossero scritti pure col sangue 'sti libri, (e mi scuso in anticipo) chi se ne frega?


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> francamente non capisco perché uno debba patologizzarsi. Non funziona, basta. Perché deve essere colpa mia?!


 ma che cazzo ti ci metti insieme allora? per fare la prova se riesci a vedere se ti è compatibile? eh no scusa....


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lo dicevo nel senso che la "teoria" conferma una percezione che personalmente io ho sempre avuto....poi non siamo tutti uguali, è ovvio, e non vediamo tutti le cose nello stesso modo.


 ah ecco....


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

beh non è che fossero fidanzati, uscivano insieme! una prova è doverosa!


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non ci vedo una grandissima differenza. Se dopo 20 gg. per lei era piu' importante uscire con gli amici, evidentemente non si sentiva "VALIDATA" nell'uscire con lui...!


che potesse esserte invece una pèersona che ci voleva andare con i piedi di piombo? non dico che sia così ma un dubbio no?


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh non è che fossero fidanzati, uscivano insieme! una prova è doverosa!


 di una che ci esco solo insieme non dico che l'ho lasciata.....


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> che potesse esserte invece una pèersona che ci voleva andare con i piedi di piombo? non dico che sia così ma un dubbio no?


andarci con i piedi di piombo significa vedersi ben poco , non fare l'amore , ritardare ( senza neanche avvisare ) perchè si è con gli amici tutto il giorno ?


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> andarci con i piedi di piombo significa vedersi ben poco , non fare l'amore , ritardare ( senza neanche avvisare ) perchè si è con gli amici tutto il giorno ?


 io sto anche generalizzando...certo che messa così hai ragione perfettamente,pare evidente anche  a me....in risposta SOLO a quello che ha scritto verena a me un dubbio verrebbe...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma una domandina che forse sei tu ad avere qualcosina da aggiustare non ti viene?




a te perché non viene, visto che sono giorni che ti ripetiamo tutti la stessa cosa?


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a te perché non viene, visto che sono giorni che ti ripetiamo tutti la stessa cosa?


sono sempre disponibile a suggerimenti...di grazia, cosa dovrei aggiustare così prendo nota e ci penso?


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sono sempre disponibile a suggerimenti...di grazia, cosa dovrei aggiustare così prendo nota e ci penso?


sai che , per quanto sei testardo a volte sembri sardo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sono sempre disponibile a suggerimenti...di grazia, c*osa dovrei aggiustare *così prendo nota e ci penso?



un cazzo. dicesi provocazione. ovviamente mi riferisco alla tua "posizione" sulla questione di Marco. non fai che ripetere che 20 giorni sono troppo pochi, che si sarebbe dovuto fare venire dubbi, ecc ecc. 
tu, giustamente fermo nella tua opinione, non ti fai venire dubbi di vederla dal punto di vista sbagliato. non vedo perché tali dubbi dovrebbe farseli venire lui e non può rimanere altrettanto fermo nella sua opinione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sai che , per quanto sei testardo a volte sembri sardo


neanche un nuorese sa esserlo così tanto


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un cazzo. dicesi provocazione. ovviamente mi riferisco alla tua "posizione" sulla questione di Marco. non fai che ripetere che 20 giorni sono troppo pochi, che si sarebbe dovuto fare venire dubbi, ecc ecc.
> tu, giustamente fermo nella tua opinione, non ti fai venire dubbi di vederla dal punto di vista sbagliato. non vedo perché tali dubbi dovrebbe farseli venire lui e non può rimanere altrettanto fermo nella sua opinione.


allora, intendiamoci....quello che tu percepisci da quello che scrivo è una cosa, quale siano le mie intenzioni (intendendo sempre che io ne abbia) le so solo io e quindi la prendo per quello che è, una TUA sensazione.
ho detto che deve fare per forza quello che dico io? no, non l'ho detto...io dico la mia, se ti fa venire un dubbio bene, se non te lo fa venire bene lo stesso...rimanga ferma a quello che gli pare...esattamente come rimanici tu e tutto il resto del mondo che a me non entra e non esce niente di tasca.
e la presunzione di vederla dal punto di vista esatto non ce l'ho visto che mi dici che dovrei farmi venire il dubbio di vederla dal modo sbagliato. forse ce l'hai tu? chiedo solo eh....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> allora, intendiamoci....quello che tu percepisci da quello che scrivo è una cosa, quale siano le mie intenzioni (intendendo sempre che io ne abbia) le so solo io e quindi la prendo per quello che è, una TUA sensazione.
> ho detto che deve fare per forza quello che dico io? no, non l'ho detto...io dico la mia*, se ti fa venire un dubbio bene, se non te lo fa venire bene lo stesso...rimanga ferma a quello che gli pare...esattamente come rimanici tu e tutto il resto del mondo che a me non entra e non esce niente di tasca*.



ma rilassarsi pare brutto?
io non percepisco nulla. io leggo. leggo circa 120 post tuoi in cui dici che 20 giorni sono troppo pochi e che marco forse dovrebbe rivedere il suo modo di fare o farsi qualche domanda.


lotta dura senza paura, proprio. ma che dubbi mi deve far venire la tua???


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> neanche un nuorese sa esserlo così tanto


esagerata !


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> esagerata !


neanche troppo mia adorata pistocchedda 

	
	
		
		
	


	









di esagerato al momento c'è solo la mia stanchezza, quindi andu a mi croccai


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma rilassarsi pare brutto?
> io non percepisco nulla. io leggo. leggo circa 120 post tuoi in cui dici che 20 giorni sono troppo pochi e che marco forse dovrebbe rivedere il suo modo di fare o farsi qualche domanda.
> 
> 
> lotta dura senza paura, proprio. ma che dubbi mi deve far venire la tua???


io sono rilassato...o anche hai deciso che non sono rilassato oltre che voler fare provocazione per ciò che scrivo? mah!
e quindi? solo perchè la pensi diversamente ( e ti ripeto, ma forse non leggi, che sto anche generalizzando) da me per quale motivo cominci a dare giudizi? io lk'ho fatto con te? ti ho detto che vuoi provocare? rispetta il mio punto di vista e controbattilo senza dare giudizi sul perchè lo faccio, per cortesia, perchè io non lo faccio con te...grazie....
e poi, non farti venire nessun dubbio, fattelo venire, poniti una domanda, non portela,ripeto, a me non entra e non esce niente4 di tasca...se vuoi parlare ok, se invece vuoi imporre il tuo punto di vista e dare giudizi sul mio comportamento non sono disposto a seguirti.... arigrazie...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io sono rilassato...o anche hai deciso che non sono rilassato oltre che voler fare provocazione per ciò che scrivo? mah!
> e quindi? solo perchè la pensi diversamente ( e ti ripeto, ma forse non leggi, che sto anche generalizzando) da me per quale motivo cominci a dare giudizi? io lk'ho fatto con te? ti ho detto che vuoi provocare? rispetta il mio punto di vista e controbattilo senza dare giudizi sul perchè lo faccio, per cortesia, perchè io non lo faccio con te...grazie....
> e poi, non farti venire nessun dubbio, fattelo venire, poniti una domanda, non portela,ripeto, a me non entra e non esce niente4 di tasca...se vuoi parlare ok, se invece vuoi imporre il tuo punto di vista e dare giudizi sul mio comportamento non sono disposto a seguirti.... arigrazie...


è vero sei rilassatissimo. soprattutto quando vaneggi di giudizi che non sono stati dati. di volere imporre idee (che poi è quello che cerchi di fare tu, forse). sai a me quando me ne cala che tu la pensi in un modo o nell'altro?
guarda che chi non legge sei tu... l'hai dimostrato pagine orsono (or-so-o-no... cinque sono) quando mi hai detto che io "sbagliavo" (perché la pensavo diversamente da te) e che evidentemente io ero a conoscenza di cose di cui marco non aveva scritto... e invece l'aveva fatto.
comunque ho sonno e mi sono già stancata.
notte


----------



## Old sperella (7 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> neanche troppo mia adorata pistocchedda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buona notte


----------



## Old reale (7 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è vero sei rilassatissimo. soprattutto quando vaneggi di giudizi che non sono stati dati. di volere imporre idee (che poi è quello che cerchi di fare tu, forse). sai a me quando me ne cala che tu la pensi in un modo o nell'altro?
> guarda che chi non legge sei tu... l'hai dimostrato pagine orsono (or-so-o-no... cinque sono) quando mi hai detto che io "sbagliavo" (perché la pensavo diversamente da te) e che evidentemente io ero a conoscenza di cose di cui marco non aveva scritto... e invece l'aveva fatto.
> comunque ho sonno e mi sono già stancata.
> notte


hai scritto che le mie erano provocazioni e a casa mia è un giudizio. punto. io non mi permetto di dire che quello che scrivi sono questo o quello. io ho scritto che sbagliavi? ti dispiace mettermi il link del post perchè a me non risulta. e ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta che io HO ANHCE GENERALIZZATO dopo un certo punto in poi....
e si ,sono rilassato....
comunque anche io mi sono stancato e ti è sfuggito che ho scritto che anche a sperella qualche post sopra che messe così' le cose mi pareva evidente che non potesse che aver ragione. 
e la chiudo sul serio qui perchè non sono disposto da te o da nessun altro ad essere giudicato per quello che scrivo soprattutto su sensazioni (e che le mie sono provocazioni è una tua sensazione perchè ho spiegato mi sembra diverse vbolte e anche qui sopra che io ho anche generalizzato ed è evidente che tu non voglia cogliere, non so per quale motivo questo aspetto) e soprattutto quando sono sbagliate e che sono sbagliate te lo posso scrivere si perchè nessuno in questo universo può conoscere, se non le esprimo io, le mie intenzioni.
Buonanotte.
PS. e se non te ne cala come la penso non scrivere che sono 120 post che scrivo quello che scrivo? perchè evidentemente te ne cala, altrimenti non mi risponderesti.


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Giugno 2009)

Scrivo alcuni dati solo per poi valutarli con voi, premettendo che le strade tra noi due si sono divise e quindi non m'interessa più (anche se continuo a pensarla) ciò che fa lei.
Premetto: ho precisato che per due anni non l'ho mai vista nonostante abitasse sotto di me e che in questi due giorni so PER CASO i suoi movimenti.
Venerdì sera è uscita alle 22.30 ed è rientrata alle 02.30 di sabato. Sabato sera è uscita alle 20.30 ed è rientata alle 03.00 di domenica. E' uscita alle 11 di domenica (oggi), è rientrata alle 19.30, è ri-uscita alle 20.30 e tornerà sicuramente in primissima mattinata di domani, lunedì (tra 3-4 ore).
Ok, ora è single (si spera) è quindi per qualcuno di voi non sarebbe un problema. Pensando al fatto che presumo che anche quando non la notavo faceva questo tipo di vita (un pochino me lo ha confidato lei), non vi pare esagerata? Questo esigere-voler star fuori casa, evadendo con gli amici...scusate, sono strano, ma...


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

*carissima angelodelmale...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> io francamente capisco le perplessità di marco.
> SE, e dico se, lei comunque, prima di organizzare una serata ha sempre dato precedenza agli amici e poi coinvolto lui, se le loro uscite a due (ce ne sono state?) hanno avuto luogo solo perché gli amici avevano altro da fare (o nessuna voglia di fare qualcosa) ha poca importanza se la relazione andava avanti da 10 giorni o da 3 anni. non si sta con una persona per "ripiego", quando gli amici sono tutti impegnati. gli amici non si toccano e non ci si deve rinunciare assolutamente, su questo non ci piove proprio. ma uscire un po' con gli amici (non necessariamente con il proprio compagno, non è indispensabile) e un po' del proprio tempo dedicarlo solo a questo, mi sembra la cosa più normale del mondo: diversamente vorrei capire come e quando ci si dovrebbe conoscere, se non si divide un po' di spazio lontani da altre persone.
> se non ho capito male, Marco non chiedeva certo che gli amici scomparissero dalla sua vita, *ma un'adeguata giusta misura.*
> ad esempio la sera che dovevano vedersi dopo che lui finiva il suo turno di lavoro, e lei ha rimandato una prima volta perché andava a cena con gli amici e una seconda perché si stava attardando, e glielo ha fatto sapere solo dopo che lui si è fatto vivo, a me sarebbero girati pesantemente i coglioni. a quel punto dimmi che ci si vede un'altra sera.





			
				reale;594901  ha detto:
			
		

> *ti sbagli ha parlato di pole position e di voler essere messo al primo posto...a te pare una giusta misura, a me (dopo 20 gg) non pare una giusta misura...*


credo che tu ti riferisca a questo mio post
non so se ho scritto male io o hai percepito tu qualcos'altro ma il fatto che ti abbia scritto che sbagli non è riferito alle tue opinioni ma che marco richiedesse una giusta adeguata misura. marco non aveva parlato di giusta misura ma di pole position e sinceramente pe me non essendo la stessa cosa è un errore. se mi dici che una persona ha scritto "io sono cattivo" e tu scrivi che quella persona ha scritto "qualche volta sono cattivo" ti dico che hai sbagliato, ma non che sbagli perchè la pensi diversamente da me...e invece tu hai scritto che io ho detto che sbagliavi perchè non la pensavi come me. e quindi stavolta te lo scrivo:"hai sbagliato a scriverlo perchè non è così".
non mi piace quando si scrivono cose non vere e non voglio, perchè IO veramente non ho la presunzione di sapere quello che passa nella testa degli altri, fare illazioni sul perchè scrivi certe cose. sperando, oltretutto che NON vi siano, particolari intenzioni. in ultima analisi siccome non credo di meritarmi questo e non volendo più polemizzare con te e litigare ti chiedo gentilmente se la prossima volta (se lo farai) che ci troviamo a discutere su qualcosa, di evitare di dare interpretazioni sul perchè o sul significato di ciò che scrivo e se mai ti dovesse capitare di farlo, ti pregherei una volta che io ho negato questa cosa, di non ribadirla perchè lo trovo francamente fastidioso soprattutto perchè raramente lo faccio con te o con gli altri. questo perchè se lo trovo fastidioso posso passarci sopra quando lo leggo, ma sentirlo ribadito o addirittura negato mi rende praticamente impossiile dopo vari e vari post, in questo caso, rimanere rilassato e credo che tu come me non voglia litigare perchè conoscendomi da un po' su questo forum sai benissimo che quando mi parte la brocca quando penso di venir "insultato" o comunque negativamente interpretato poi divento aggressivo e non mi trattengo. non volendo essere questa un'alcunchè minaccia, anzi una "preghiera" nei tuoi confronti, spero di essere accontentato.
Con riguardo.
Alessandro.


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scrivo alcuni dati solo per poi valutarli con voi, premettendo che le strade tra noi due si sono divise e quindi non m'interessa più (anche se continuo a pensarla) ciò che fa lei.
> Premetto: ho precisato che per due anni non l'ho mai vista nonostante abitasse sotto di me e che in questi due giorni so PER CASO i suoi movimenti.
> Venerdì sera è uscita alle 22.30 ed è rientrata alle 02.30 di sabato. Sabato sera è uscita alle 20.30 ed è rientata alle 03.00 di domenica. E' uscita alle 11 di domenica (oggi), è rientrata alle 19.30, è ri-uscita alle 20.30 e tornerà sicuramente in primissima mattinata di domani, lunedì (tra 3-4 ore).
> Ok, ora è single (si spera) è quindi per qualcuno di voi non sarebbe un problema. Pensando al fatto che presumo che anche quando non la notavo faceva questo tipo di vita (un pochino me lo ha confidato lei), non vi pare esagerata? Questo esigere-voler star fuori casa, evadendo con gli amici...scusate, sono strano, ma...


si, per me sei strano....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> *hai scritto che le mie erano provocazioni e a casa mia è un giudizio*. punto. io non mi permetto di dire che quello che scrivi sono questo o quello. io ho scritto che sbagliavi? ti dispiace mettermi il link del post perchè a me non risulta. e ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta che io HO ANHCE GENERALIZZATO dopo un certo punto in poi....
> e si ,sono rilassato....
> comunque anche io mi sono stancato e ti è sfuggito che ho scritto che anche a sperella qualche post sopra che messe così' le cose mi pareva evidente che non potesse che aver ragione.
> e la chiudo sul serio qui perchè non sono disposto da te o da nessun altro ad essere giudicato per quello che scrivo soprattutto su sensazioni (e che le mie sono provocazioni è una tua sensazione perchè ho spiegato mi sembra diverse vbolte e anche qui sopra che io ho anche generalizzato ed è evidente che tu non voglia cogliere, non so per quale motivo questo aspetto) e soprattutto quando sono sbagliate e che sono sbagliate te lo posso scrivere si perchè nessuno in questo universo può conoscere, se non le esprimo io, le mie intenzioni.
> ...


ho letto solo questo evidenziato e non intendo continuare e arrivare alla fine del post: ti ho scritto che *LA MIA,* era una provocazione.
impara a leggere prima di attaccare a cazzo la gente.


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si, per me sei strano....


Sarò starno ma per me, questo vagabondare in modo esagerato non mi da garanzia.
Una persona positiva potrebbe dire che lo fa perchè è singola e non deve niente a nessuno.
Un maligno (io), invece, pensa che lo farebbe anche da impegnata (vedi la moglie e mamma che ho frequentato in passato...quella che era sempre fuori casa per amica, cena, unghie, palestra, lampada, mamma, shopping etc. etc. etc.)
Sbaglierò...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scrivo alcuni dati solo per poi valutarli con voi, premettendo che le strade tra noi due si sono divise e quindi non m'interessa più (anche se continuo a pensarla) ciò che fa lei.
> Premetto: ho precisato che per due anni non l'ho mai vista nonostante abitasse sotto di me e che in questi due giorni so PER CASO i suoi movimenti.
> Venerdì sera è uscita alle 22.30 ed è rientrata alle 02.30 di sabato. Sabato sera è uscita alle 20.30 ed è rientata alle 03.00 di domenica. E' uscita alle 11 di domenica (oggi), è rientrata alle 19.30, è ri-uscita alle 20.30 e tornerà sicuramente in primissima mattinata di domani, lunedì (tra 3-4 ore).
> Ok, ora è single (si spera) è quindi per qualcuno di voi non sarebbe un problema. Pensando al fatto che presumo che anche quando non la notavo faceva questo tipo di vita (un pochino me lo ha confidato lei), non vi pare esagerata? Questo esigere-voler star fuori casa, evadendo con gli amici...scusate, sono strano, ma...


a me pare esagerato che continui a studiare i suoi movimenti e gli orari di questi, marcolì... a che pro? cerchi conferme alla tua idea su di lei e soprattutto al fatto che la tua sia stata la decisione giusta? secondo me non ne hai bisogno: semplicemente avete due stili di vita differenti, ai suoi occhi quello esagerato potresti essere tu perché non esci abbastanza.


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho letto solo questo evidenziato e non intendo continuare e arrivare alla fine del post: ti ho scritto che *LA MIA,* era una provocazione.
> impara a leggere prima di attaccare a cazzo la gente.


 no, tu hai scritto testuali parole "dicesi provocazione"...non hai scritto "LA MIA è una provocazione", senza contare che ADESSO ti sei spiegata ma hai praticamente evitato per ben tre post di correggere il fatto che intendevi che la *TUA* (cosa non scritta) era una provocazione....
ho capito male? chiedo scusa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sarò starno ma per me, questo vagabondare in modo esagerato non mi da garanzia.
> Una persona positiva potrebbe dire che lo fa perchè è singola e non deve niente a nessuno.
> Un maligno (io), invece, pensa che lo farebbe anche da impegnata (vedi la moglie e mamma che ho frequentato in passato...quella che era sempre fuori casa per amica, cena, unghie, palestra, lampada, mamma, shopping etc. etc. etc.)
> Sbaglierò...



Marco, esattamente, che risposte cerchi?* Adesso* il tuo dubbio realmente e senza polemica, mi sfugge.


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me pare esagerato che continui a studiare i suoi movimenti e gli orari di questi, marcolì... a che pro? cerchi conferme alla tua idea su di lei e soprattutto al fatto che la tua sia stata la decisione giusta? secondo me non ne hai bisogno: semplicemente avete due stili di vita differenti, ai suoi occhi quello esagerato potresti essere tu perché non esci abbastanza.


Onestamente non ho studiato i suoi movimenti: pare strano ma è capitato tutto così per caso.
Hai ragione AdM: per lei potrei essere io lo strano...
Ragassuole e ragassuoli, il Comandate va a nanna: notte notte a tutti!
Marco


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Marco, esattamente, che risposte cerchi?* Adesso* il tuo dubbio realmente e senza polemica, mi sfugge.


Niente...mi pare incredibile preferire gli amici al partner. Forse non digerisco questa cosa. E' l'ennesima storia andata a pu@@@ne. Dovrò concentrarmi su quanto diceva lo psicoterapeuta: non siamo tutti uguali: io metto in primis la dolce metà; lei no.
Domani scenderò a riprendere alcune cosette che ho lasciato a casa sua e addio.
Marco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sono sempre disponibile a suggerimenti...di grazia, c*osa dovrei aggiustare così prendo* nota e ci penso?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> *un cazzo. dicesi provocazione*. ovviamente mi riferisco alla tua "posizione" sulla questione di Marco. non fai che ripetere che 20 giorni sono troppo pochi, che si sarebbe dovuto fare venire dubbi, ecc ecc.
> tu, giustamente fermo nella tua opinione, non ti fai venire dubbi di vederla dal punto di vista sbagliato. non vedo perché tali dubbi dovrebbe farseli venire lui e non può rimanere altrettanto fermo nella sua opinione.





reale ha detto:


> no, tu hai scritto testuali parole "dicesi provocazione"...non hai scritto "LA MIA è una provocazione", senza contare che ADESSO ti sei spiegata ma hai praticamente evitato per ben tre post di correggere il fatto che intendevi che la *TUA* (cosa non scritta) era una provocazione....
> ho capito male? chiedo scusa.


a me sembra ovvio che mi riferissi alla mia osservazione, nel momento in cui dicesi provocazione è, assieme a  "un cazzo" in risposta alla tua domanda "cosa dovrei cambiare".
adesso mi sono spiegata perché tu hai adesso tirato fuori la cazzata secondo cui io ti avrei accusato di provocare. un'altra volta prima di partire in quarta (per poi dire che sei rilassato), prova a leggere bene anzché sentirti subito attaccato


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sarò starno ma per me, questo vagabondare in modo esagerato non mi da garanzia.
> Una persona positiva potrebbe dire che lo fa perchè è singola e non deve niente a nessuno.
> Un maligno (io), invece, pensa che lo farebbe anche da impegnata (vedi la moglie e mamma che ho frequentato in passato...quella che era sempre fuori casa per amica, cena, unghie, palestra, lampada, mamma, shopping etc. etc. etc.)
> Sbaglierò...


 quindi quello che PERCEPIVO non era totalmente sbagliato...non è il fatto (o non solo) per quelle particolari circostanze che hai mollato ma proprio per il suo stile di VITA...
tanto per essere precisi, per quanto mi  riguarda puoi benissimo giudicare chiunque  per uno stile di vita, ma per la MIA sensibilità non lo trovo nè corretto nè producente...tutto questo nel rispetto degli altri ovviamente..se il proprio stile di vita ferisce PROFONDAMENTE e MOTIVATAMENTE un'altra persona è, e solo in quel caso e solo PER ME, deprecabile...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Niente...*mi pare incredibile preferire gli amici al partner. Forse non digerisco questa cosa.* E' l'ennesima storia andata a pu@@@ne. Dovrò concentrarmi su quanto diceva lo psicoterapeuta: non siamo tutti uguali: io metto in primis la dolce metà; lei no.
> Domani scenderò a riprendere alcune cosette che ho lasciato a casa sua e addio.
> Marco


questo lo comprendo e come già ho detto, condivido il tuo pensiero, perché la vedo (e vivo) come te.
però ora non ha più alcun parter da preferire o meno agli amici. il mio consiglio spassionato è di non curartene più, Marcolì


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me sembra ovvio che mi riferissi alla mia osservazione, nel momento in cui dicesi provocazione è, assieme a "un cazzo" in risposta alla tua domanda "cosa dovrei cambiare".
> adesso mi sono spiegata perché tu hai adesso tirato fuori la cazzata secondo cui io ti avrei accusato di provocare. un'altra volta prima di partire in quarta (per poi dire che sei rilassato), prova a leggere bene anzché sentirti subito attaccato


 io leggo pure male (e ti ho anche testè chiesto scusa) ma di certo tu quando (e questo lo credo io) io *chiaramente* ho scritto (più di una volta mentre tu lo hai fatto solo una volta) che tu hai interpretato quello che scrivo come provocazioni non mi hai corretto e hai "lasciato" (LE VIRGOLETTE!:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che io partissi per la tangente...


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi quello che PERCEPIVO non era totalmente sbagliato...non è il fatto (o non solo) per quelle particolari circostanze che hai mollato ma proprio per il suo stile di VITA...
> tanto per essere precisi, per quanto mi riguarda puoi benissimo giudicare chiunque per uno stile di vita, ma per la MIA sensibilità non lo trovo nè corretto nè producente...tutto questo nel rispetto degli altri ovviamente..se il proprio stile di vita ferisce PROFONDAMENTE e MOTIVATAMENTE un'altra persona è, e solo in quel caso e solo PER ME, deprecabile...


Certo: l'ho mollata per il suo stile di vita, mi pare ovvio! Infatti il suo stile di vita l'ho assaporato e non mi è garbato. Lo dico apertamente: voglio la mia importanza di partner. E' evidente che, per non so quale motivo (e posso assicurarti che il problema non sono i 'soli' 20 gg.) è morbosamente appiccicata agli amici. Rispettabilissima scelta: si tenga loro, stretti stretti, pregando Dio che rimangano singoli (come lo sono ora) a vita. Perchè dovessero impegnarsi, la compagnia non sarà più così unita.


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Giugno 2009)

*Angelo del Male & Reale*

Angelo del Male & Reale:
se continuate a bisticciare giuro che la pagherete cara: dovrete vedervela con i miei vecchi cloni: e saranno ca@@i amari!
E come dice Paolo Bitta: 'Uomo avvisato... uomo avvisato'.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io leggo pure male (e ti ho anche testè chiesto scusa) ma di certo tu quando (e questo lo credo io) io *chiaramente* ho scritto (più di una volta mentre tu lo hai fatto solo una volta) che tu hai interpretato quello che scrivo come provocazioni non mi hai corretto e hai "lasciato" (LE VIRGOLETTE!:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scusa ma che cazzo stai dicendo? l'hai scritto solo una volta della provocazione e ti ho risposto subito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Angelo del Male & Reale:
> se continuate a bisticciare giuro che la pagherete cara: dovrete vedervela con i miei vecchi cloni: e saranno ca@@i amari!
> E come dice Paolo Bitta: 'Uomo avvisato... uomo avvisato'.



se devo vedermela con rogna sono contenta. lo sai che ho sempre avuto un debole per lui


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Certo: l'ho mollata per il suo stile di vita, mi pare ovvio! Infatti il suo stile di vita l'ho assaporato e non mi è garbato. Lo dico apertamente: voglio la mia importanza di partner. E' evidente che, per non so quale motivo (e posso assicurarti che il problema non sono i 'soli' 20 gg.) è morbosamente appiccicata agli amici. Rispettabilissima scelta: si tenga loro, stretti stretti, pregando Dio che rimangano singoli (come lo sono ora) a vita. Perchè dovessero impegnarsi, la compagnia non sarà più così unita.


 ma ti pare che una persona possa cambiare stile di vita in 20 gg?
che ne sai che a poco a poco non avrebbe aggiustato il tiro? non ci hai nemmeno provato. rispettabile, ma sinceramente non lo trovo producente.


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma ti pare che una persona possa cambiare stile di vita in 20 gg?
> che ne sai che a poco a poco non avrebbe aggiustato il tiro? non ci hai nemmeno provato. rispettabile, ma sinceramente non lo trovo producente.


Insisto sul fatto che il suo stile di vita...se lo trascina da una vita: non è solo una questione di stile di vita momentaneo causato dalla solitudine sentimentale.
Ora vado davvero a dormire.
Buona nottata!
M.


----------



## Old ROGNA (8 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se devo vedermela con rogna sono contenta. lo sai che ho sempre avuto un debole per lui


ABBASSA LO SGUARDO E VOLA BASSO, ANGIOLETTO MALEFICO


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io sono rilassato...o anche hai deciso che non sono rilassato oltre che voler fare provocazione per ciò che scrivo? mah!
> e quindi? solo perchè la pensi diversamente ( e ti ripeto, ma forse non leggi, che sto anche generalizzando) da me per quale motivo cominci a dare giudizi? io lk'ho fatto con te? ti ho detto che vuoi provocare? rispetta il mio punto di vista e controbattilo senza dare giudizi sul perchè lo faccio, per cortesia, perchè io non lo faccio con te...grazie....
> e poi, non farti venire nessun dubbio, fattelo venire, poniti una domanda, non portela,ripeto, a me non entra e non esce niente4 di tasca...se vuoi parlare ok, se invece vuoi imporre il tuo punto di vista e dare giudizi sul mio comportamento non sono disposto a seguirti.... arigrazie...


 


angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma che cazzo stai dicendo? l'hai scritto solo una volta della provocazione e ti ho risposto subito.


 due volte consecutvamente ma alla seconda non hai risposto e alla prima si ma non hai corretto che era TUA la provocazione. hai solo detto che vaneggiavo di giudizi non dati. dire che non era così non è la stessa cosa che spiegarsi...ma ripeto, chiedo scusa..


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

ROGNA ha detto:


> ABBASSA LO SGUARDO E VOLA BASSO, ANGIOLETTO MALEFICO


 come fai a ricordarti tutte le password dei cloni? usi sempre la stessa come me?


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Insisto sul fatto che il suo stile di vita...se lo trascina da una vita: non è solo una questione di stile di vita momentaneo causato dalla solitudine sentimentale.
> Ora vado davvero a dormire.
> Buona nottata!
> M.


e quindi? anche io ero così ma poi con la persona (che credevo e per un po' lo è stata sul serio) giusta (e non da un momento all'altro) sono cambiato...
notte.
per la nottata invece ne prevedo un'altra insonne...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

ROGNA ha detto:


> ABBASSA LO SGUARDO E VOLA BASSO, ANGIOLETTO MALEFICO


oh rognetta come ti amo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> due volte consecutvamente ma alla seconda non hai risposto e alla prima si ma non hai corretto che era TUA la provocazione. hai solo detto che vaneggiavo di giudizi non dati. dire che non era così non è la stessa cosa che spiegarsi...ma ripeto, chiedo scusa..



ale dobbiamo ancora andare avanti con sta cagata?

ok facciamolo e analizziamo cosa hai scritto: 
_                     Originariamente inviato da *reale* _ 
_io sono rilassato...o anche hai deciso che non sono rilassato oltre che voler fare provocazione per ciò che scrivo? mah!

_tradotto: "io sono rilassato, o hai anche deciso che non sono rilassato oltre ad aver deciso di volermi provocare?"

questo è, in italiano. non vedo perché avrei dovuto correggerti, dato che era giusto e che ti avevo provocato.


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ale dobbiamo ancora andare avanti con sta cagata?
> 
> ok facciamolo e analizziamo cosa hai scritto:
> _Originariamente inviato da *reale* _
> ...


_che voler fare provocazione per ciò che scrivo? mah_

Tradotto:"che voler fare (IO) provocazione?
anche questo è italiano. solo che non abbiamo interpretato bene sia io che tu...
comunque la lettera alla vedette la scrivo io tu la detti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> _che voler fare provocazione per ciò che scrivo? mah_
> 
> Tradotto:"che voler fare (IO) provocazione?
> anche questo è italiano. solo che non abbiamo interpretato bene sia io che tu...
> comunque la lettera alla vedette la scrivo io tu la detti...


col casso. quello non è italiano, ma italiano di un albanese appena sbarcato

manco sotto dettatura ti faccio scrivere, non vorrei prendessi iniziative


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> col casso. quello non è italiano, ma italiano di un albanese appena sbarcato
> 
> manco sotto dettatura ti faccio scrivere, non vorrei prendessi iniziative


 eh già, perchè con te è possibile anche prenderne...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> eh già, perchè con te è possibile anche prenderne...


se sono impegnata a dettare, potresti approfittare della mia distrazione


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se sono impegnata a dettare, potresti approfittare della mia distrazione


 si, e io sono Lemuel Gulliver


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io ho una mia idea (sindacabilissima, naturalmente) su una cosa:
> sono convinto (e le mie esperienze lo confermano) che le persone troppo girovaghe non siano predisposte all'instaurare rapporti seri. Mi da l'impressione che il non essere attaccati alla casa sia indice di volersela spassare. Questo non vuol dire che bisogna segregarsi a mo' di clausura, ma questa troppa esigenza d'evasione mi sa di non predisposizione alla famiglia. Certo, uno lavora tutta settimana èd è giusto che si svaghi, ma il continuo pianificare cosa fare il venerdì sera, cosa fare nel week end mi da questo senso...non so, forse mi sbaglio ma *il 'pantofolaio' lo vedo più predisposto all'impegno*...anche perchè quest'ultimo è già più predisposto alla rinuncia...io m'immegino la mia vicina, dovesse avere dei figli...la vedrei soffocare non potendo più uscire la sera alle 22.30 e rientrare alle 04 o il non uscire alle 11 per andare al lago e rientrare alle 23...o il non uscire alla sera perchè i figli alle 20.30 vanno a nanna...


Questa e' una grossa cazzata...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e quindi? *anche io ero così *ma poi con la persona (che credevo e per un po' lo è stata sul serio) giusta (e non da un momento all'altro) sono cambiato...
> notte.
> per la nottata invece ne prevedo un'altra insonne...


Ma io ero centomila volte peggio di quella ragazza! Ora sono "_irriconoscibile_"... mia madre minaccia di portarmi da un'esorcista


----------



## Minerva (8 Giugno 2009)

sapessi di un uomo che segna i miei orari di entrata ed uscita da casa chiamerei i carabinieri o lo segnalerei ai servizi sociali.
sei giovane ma in preda ad un vecchio e ipocrita moralismo .
che poi sono pochi giorni che la frequenti e non pareva interessarti più di tanto
per lei: pericolo scampato


----------



## brugola (8 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapessi di un uomo che segna i miei orari di entrata ed uscita da casa chiamerei i carabinieri o lo segnalerei ai servizi sociali.
> sei giovane ma in preda ad un vecchio e ipocrita moralismo .
> che poi sono pochi giorni che la frequenti e non pareva interessarti più di tanto
> per lei: pericolo scampato


vecchia saggia che non sei altro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapessi di un uomo che segna i miei orari di entrata ed uscita da casa chiamerei i carabinieri o lo segnalerei ai servizi sociali.
> sei giovane ma in preda ad un vecchio e ipocrita moralismo .
> che poi sono pochi giorni che la frequenti e non pareva interessarti più di tanto
> per lei: pericolo scampato


ma in fondo ha detto che l'ha vista per caso  

	
	
		
		
	


	








una webcam sulla porta di casa è da considerarsi casualità?


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*?????*



Brugola ha detto:


> vecchia saggia che non sei altro


 
Come vecchia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Ah ok... era una battuta, se non lo fosse stata avresti avuto troppo rispetto per l'età attempata!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapessi di un uomo che segna i miei orari di entrata ed uscita da casa chiamerei i carabinieri o lo segnalerei ai servizi sociali.
> sei giovane ma in preda ad un vecchio e ipocrita moralismo .
> che poi sono pochi giorni che la frequenti e non pareva interessarti più di tanto
> per lei: pericolo scampato


Minerva, non l'ho controllata


----------



## MK (8 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ale, non ha senso insistere per un mese o due se la cosa non funziona subito.
> 
> Tutti i libri sono d'accordo che se una cosa non è sorretta subito da passione e confortevolezza, difficilmente lo diventa dopo...


Concordo.


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*???*

Air parliamo sempre della stessa persona vero?
osto che con chi ti abita accanto a volte diventa difficile NON sapere i suoi orari, fossi in te, se proprio non sono irrinunciabili, eviterei anche di andare a prendere le "cosine" che hai lasciato da lei.
Probabilmente sarà lei a farti il "pacchettino"...
Bruja


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Air parliamo sempre della stessa persona vero?
> osto che con chi ti abita accanto a volte diventa difficile NON sapere i suoi orari, fossi in te, se proprio non sono irrinunciabili, eviterei anche di andare a prendere le "cosine" che hai lasciato da lei.
> Probabilmente sarà lei a farti il "pacchettino"...
> Bruja



ma...si potrebbe anche invertire la rotta, cambiare la tendenza del rapporto, nutrire aspettative diverse, ambire a traguardi più bassI ;-))


capisc a mme!


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*.....*



Iago ha detto:


> ma...si potrebbe anche invertire la rotta, cambiare la tendenza del rapporto, nutrire aspettative diverse, ambire a traguardi più bassI ;-))
> 
> 
> capisc a mme!


Bassista!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bassista!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bassista proprio!

...comunque volevo dire che si perde la pace ad avere una storia nel palazzo...in tutti i sensi!


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*già...*



Iago ha detto:


> bassista proprio!
> 
> ...comunque volevo dire che si perde la pace ad avere una storia nel palazzo...in tutti i sensi!


 
Se poi c'é la portinaia diventa una tragedia  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io ho una mia idea (sindacabilissima, naturalmente) su una cosa:
> sono convinto (e le mie esperienze lo confermano) che le persone troppo girovaghe non siano predisposte all'instaurare rapporti seri. Mi da l'impressione che il non essere attaccati alla casa sia indice di volersela spassare. Questo non vuol dire che bisogna segregarsi a mo' di clausura, ma questa troppa esigenza d'evasione mi sa di non predisposizione alla famiglia. Certo, uno lavora tutta settimana èd è giusto che si svaghi, ma il continuo pianificare cosa fare il venerdì sera, cosa fare nel week end mi da questo senso...non so, forse mi sbaglio ma il 'pantofolaio' lo vedo più predisposto all'impegno...anche perchè quest'ultimo è già più predisposto alla rinuncia...io m'immegino la mia vicina, dovesse avere dei figli...la vedrei soffocare non potendo più uscire la sera alle 22.30 e rientrare alle 04 o il non uscire alle 11 per andare al lago e rientrare alle 23...o il non uscire alla sera perchè i figli alle 20.30 vanno a nanna...


ma infatti air.... una così l'avevi trovata!!
Si svagava con poco (nel senso di rapidamente, perchè tu non vali poco, ma molto!) perchè la sera doveva tornare a casa.... dai figli che aveva con un altro!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> nono sono proprio aspettative...
> comunque te lo spiego con un esempio/ipotesi.
> ammettiamo che io sia un detenuto in semilibertà e che viva (non credo esista nel nostro sistema carcerario) in un mese 15 giorni in libertà completa e faccia una vita normale mentre per i restanti 15 io possa uscire dal carcere solo per andare a lavorare. ipotizziamo anche che i frutti del mio lavoro siano per una buona parte confiscati per ripagare coloro che sono stati danneggiati dai mie reati.
> incontro una donna nei miei 15 giorni di vita normale, pare ci piacciamo e usciamo qualche sera insieme. mi piace molto. voglio che questa conoscenza si approfondisca.
> ...


 ovviamente non conosco la tua condizione, però posso dirti che una donna innamorata o felice accetta molto, moltissimo.
La situazione col mio compagno, per alcune cose che hai descritto mi pare somigli alla tua. E a quella, se posso permettermi, di molti che devono mantenere figli ed ex mogli con stipendi minimi e vogliono comunque frequentare e veder crescere quei figli nel tempo che possono ritagliarsi... 
Solo per dire che si può amare e innamorarsi e mettersi in gioco... e non vuol dire perdere a tavolino.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo!
> 
> un minimo di propensione alla pantofola ci vuole per poter immaginare un futuro matrimoniale, ahime'!


 certe cose possono anche scattare DOPO.... magari una donna si riempie la vita di amici, rumore e impegni per non sentire la voce dell'orologio biologico... e il silenzio di una casa senza figli...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scrivo alcuni dati solo per poi valutarli con voi, premettendo che le strade tra noi due si sono divise e quindi non m'interessa più (anche se continuo a pensarla) ciò che fa lei.
> Premetto: ho precisato che per due anni non l'ho mai vista nonostante abitasse sotto di me e che in questi due giorni so PER CASO i suoi movimenti.
> Venerdì sera è uscita alle 22.30 ed è rientrata alle 02.30 di sabato. Sabato sera è uscita alle 20.30 ed è rientata alle 03.00 di domenica. E' uscita alle 11 di domenica (oggi), è rientrata alle 19.30, è ri-uscita alle 20.30 e tornerà sicuramente in primissima mattinata di domani, lunedì (tra 3-4 ore).
> Ok, ora è single (si spera) è quindi per qualcuno di voi non sarebbe un problema. Pensando al fatto che presumo che anche quando non la notavo faceva questo tipo di vita (un pochino me lo ha confidato lei), non vi pare esagerata? Questo esigere-voler star fuori casa, evadendo con gli amici...scusate, sono strano, ma...


mi sembra un ritmo non dico strano, ma stressante, quello sì!
era un ritmo che aveva anche da fidanzata, quindi, per cui immagino non facesse nulla di che, ma ha evidentemente amici a cui piace ( lei in primis) tirar tardi.
Questo puoi benissimo non condividerlo, ma non dice granchè.
Poi nella comitiva cominciano a sposarsi, nascono i bambini, cambiano gli orari di tutti, è normale così! 
Quanti anni ha? E che tipo di lavoro fa se posso chiedere?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Niente...mi pare incredibile preferire gli amici al partner. Forse non digerisco questa cosa. E' l'ennesima storia andata a pu@@@ne. Dovrò concentrarmi su quanto diceva lo psicoterapeuta: non siamo tutti uguali: io metto in primis la dolce metà; lei no.
> Domani scenderò a riprendere alcune cosette che ho lasciato a casa sua e addio.
> Marco


 io non voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo, ma posso prospettare uno scenario diverso? (posto che non ho la pretesa di dire che sia veritiero, eh? solo per fare l'avvoccato del diavolo e dimostrare che può essere tutto e il contrario di tutto).
Lei potrebbe essere una persona così scorretta e diversa da te, comunque, da avere una ltro uomo e non averti detto niente o da averti coinvolto nella sua vita già satura tenendo la garanzia del paracadute-amici ben stretto.
Allo stesso tempo potrebbe essere che invece fosse ferita e stanca dopo una storia andata male e si stesse affezionando a te per cui inconsciamente, come meccanismo di autodifesa contro una situazione che l'aveva portata da poco a soffrire, si 'riaprasse' dall'innamorarsi di te in poco tempo continuando a tenere gli amici al primo posto e non dandotela, in modo che non potessi ferirla in poco tempo....
Ti sembra plausibile marco?


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Air parliamo sempre della stessa persona vero?
> osto che con chi ti abita accanto a volte diventa difficile NON sapere i suoi orari, fossi in te, se proprio non sono irrinunciabili, eviterei anche di andare a prendere le "cosine" che hai lasciato da lei.
> Probabilmente sarà lei a farti il "pacchettino"...
> Bruja


Ciao cara Bruja,
questa non è la mamma sposata...è la vicina di casa che ho iniziato a frequentare l'11 maggio scorso.
Bacio


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sembra un ritmo non dico strano, ma stressante, quello sì!
> era un ritmo che aveva anche da fidanzata, quindi, per cui immagino non facesse nulla di che, ma ha evidentemente amici a cui piace ( lei in primis) tirar tardi.
> Questo puoi benissimo non condividerlo, ma non dice granchè.
> Poi nella comitiva cominciano a sposarsi, nascono i bambini, cambiano gli orari di tutti, è normale così!
> Quanti anni ha? E che tipo di lavoro fa se posso chiedere?


Ciao cara Grande, ha 32 anni e fa la parrucchiera.
Bacio


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ovviamente non conosco la tua condizione, però posso dirti che una donna innamorata o felice accetta molto, moltissimo.
> La situazione col mio compagno, per alcune cose che hai descritto mi pare somigli alla tua. E a quella, se posso permettermi, di molti che devono mantenere figli ed ex mogli con stipendi minimi e vogliono comunque frequentare e veder crescere quei figli nel tempo che possono ritagliarsi...
> Solo per dire che si può amare e innamorarsi e mettersi in gioco... e non vuol dire perdere a tavolino.


sono convinto che esistano (e ci sarebbe pure) donne che lo farebbero (accettare). non sono in grado (in questo momento o in generale, non saprei dirti con esattezza) di accettare o di reggere ad un rifiuto per questo.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao cara Grande, ha 32 anni e fa la parrucchiera.
> Bacio


 concordo con lettrice: si cambia, eccome se si cambia! Io ero pantofolaia persa da universitaria, ora sono sempe fuori casa e a volte, per vedere tutti gli amici e non trascurare nessuno, faccio pure cose folli tipo uscire alle 22 e oltre quando il giorno dopo devo andare a lavorare alle 7...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sono convinto che esistano (e ci sarebbe pure) donne che lo farebbero (accettare). non sono in grado (in questo momento o in generale, non saprei dirti con esattezza) di accettare o di reggere ad un rifiuto per questo.


 Marco ci scuserà per l'OT, mi permetto di aggiungere ancora che ti capisco perchè il mio compagno mi ha chiesto diverse volte, sin dal primo giorno, se non mi creassero problemi queste situazioni (ovviamente il mio quadro era parziale, certe cose le capisci vivendole) e io mi stupivo sempre di queste domande, dato che avevo già risposto che non c'erano problemi per me.
Onestamente posso ribadirti che i soldi per fortuna non sono un problema: ne ho abbastanza per comprarmi i libri che voglio e qualcosa di carino, per scegliere cosa mi piace e farlo (non tutto ovviamente!) e per ciò che concerne il tempo, anche se lui mi manca quando non c'è, non accade mai che pensi che lo vorrei con me quando so che è impegnato col suo bambino. SOno felice che siano insieme e posso dirti che è una cosa sincera e se non fosse lui in questo modo non lo amerei così tanto.


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Marco ci scuserà per l'OT, mi permetto di aggiungere ancora che ti capisco perchè il mio compagno mi ha chiesto diverse volte, sin dal primo giorno, se non mi creassero problemi queste situazioni (ovviamente il mio quadro era parziale, certe cose le capisci vivendole) e io mi stupivo sempre di queste domande, dato che avevo già risposto che non c'erano problemi per me.
> Onestamente posso ribadirti che i soldi per fortuna non sono un problema: ne ho abbastanza per comprarmi i libri che voglio e qualcosa di carino, per scegliere cosa mi piace e farlo (non tutto ovviamente!) e per ciò che concerne il tempo, anche se lui mi manca quando non c'è, non accade mai che pensi che lo vorrei con me quando so che è impegnato col suo bambino. SOno felice che siano insieme e posso dirti che è una cosa sincera e se non fosse lui in questo modo non lo amerei così tanto.


ripeto, sono convinto che esistono donne come te e anche uomini. e non per autoincensarmi, ma anche io sono e sono stato così. mi sono "accollato" con amore e dedizione  una donna e la sua situazione e ti garantisco che non una persona che conoscevo (familiari compresi e sinceramente in primis) mi ha detto"bravo, fai bene" ma solo "chi te lo fa fare? io non lo farei mai" e la statistica non è una mia opinione.
e contro la statistica difficilmente si "vince", casinò docet


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io non voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo, ma posso prospettare uno scenario diverso? (posto che non ho la pretesa di dire che sia veritiero, eh? solo per fare l'avvoccato del diavolo e dimostrare che può essere tutto e il contrario di tutto).
> Lei potrebbe essere una persona così scorretta e diversa da te, comunque, da avere una ltro uomo e non averti detto niente o da averti coinvolto nella sua vita già satura tenendo la garanzia del paracadute-amici ben stretto.
> Allo stesso tempo potrebbe essere che invece fosse ferita e stanca dopo una storia andata male e si stesse affezionando a te per cui inconsciamente, come meccanismo di autodifesa contro una situazione che l'aveva portata da poco a soffrire, si 'riaprasse' dall'innamorarsi di te in poco tempo continuando a tenere gli amici al primo posto e non dandotela, in modo che non potessi ferirla in poco tempo....
> Ti sembra plausibile marco?


Guarda, sente tutti gli ex perchè è in ottimi rapporti con loro.
A quanto pare, i suoi amici venivano in primis anche durante gli scorsi fidanzamenti. Evidentemente ai suoi ragazzi non dava fastidio la cosa, a parte uno che le ha chiaramente detto che prima venivano i suoi (di lui) amici e poi lei. E lei naturalmente non l'aveva presa bene.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ripeto, sono convinto che esistono donne come te e anche uomini. e non per autoincensarmi, ma anche io sono e sono stato così. mi sono "accollato" con amore e dedizione una donna e la sua situazione e ti garantisco che non una persona che conoscevo (familiari compresi e sinceramente in primis) mi ha detto"bravo, fai bene" ma solo "chi te lo fa fare? io non lo farei mai" e la statistica non è una mia opinione.
> e contro la statistica difficilmente si "vince", casinò docet








 per discutere in generale e sperando di non esserti molesta mi permetto di aggiungere che se tante donne accettano di essere seconde alle mogli o terze alle prime amanti, se in tante si prodigano in regali e scuse per uomini che non lo meritano, penso e spero nel genere umano abbastanza da dire che sono molte le persone che stupirebbero in questo senso (ovvero nell'accettare situazioni che per me sono solo meritevoli, come la tua). 
E posso dire che anche mia madre, che di certo vuole solo il mio bene e la mia serenità, nonchè rendermi la vita più facile possibile, sapendo di questa situazione mi ha solo detto ''se stai bene e sei felice, questo solo è l'importante, mi fido di te e della tua capacità di giudizio'' (mia madre è una gran donna ndr)


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Guarda, sente tutti gli ex perchè è in ottimi rapporti con loro.
> A quanto pare, i suoi amici venivano in primis anche durante gli scorsi fidanzamenti. Evidentemente ai suoi ragazzi non dava fastidio la cosa, a parte uno che le ha chiaramente detto che prima venivano i suoi (di lui) amici e poi lei. E lei naturalmente non l'aveva presa bene.


 te l'ha detto lei che era così?


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> te l'ha detto lei che era così?


Lo s'intuisce. Mi ha detto: 'I miei ex uscivano con al mia compagnia'. O a meno che non sia io il solo sfigato che veniva dopo quest'ultima.


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> per discutere in generale e sperando di non esserti molesta mi permetto di aggiungere che se tante donne accettano di essere seconde alle mogli o terze alle prime amanti, se in tante si prodigano in regali e scuse per uomini che non lo meritano, penso e spero nel genere umano abbastanza da dire che sono molte le persone che stupirebbero in questo senso (ovvero nell'accettare situazioni che per me sono solo meritevoli, come la tua).
> E posso dire che anche mia madre, che di certo vuole solo il mio bene e la mia serenità, nonchè rendermi la vita più facile possibile, sapendo di questa situazione mi ha solo detto ''se stai bene e sei felice, questo solo è l'importante, mi fido di te e della tua capacità di giudizio'' (mia madre è una gran donna ndr)


 molesta di che?
la questione è che anche io non voglio giustificare nulla a nessuno, non so se riesco a spiegarmi.
mia madre non lo è per niente, ancora adesso mi ricorda che mia figlia non è mia figlia....non che mi freghi, ma tant'è..


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Lo s'intuisce. Mi ha detto: 'I miei ex uscivano con al mia compagnia'. O a meno che non sia io il solo sfigato che veniva dopo quest'ultima.


 bè, potrei dirlo anche io, o chiunque di noi, no? 
Il mio ex usciva con la mia compagnia.
tra questo e dire che veniva al primo posto (e il fatto della gita in barca con serata rimandata al seguito lo trovo grave, che sia chiaro!!) ce ne corre!!! 
Ecco, io questo intendo.
Puoi ammettere che FORSE, e dico solo forse, lei fosse in buona fede? Che normalmente gli amici non fossero al 1° posto nelle relazioni, per quanto importanti e che con te sia andata così per situazioni contingenti come il non volersi far coinvolgere troppo sin dall'inizio avendo paura di innamorarsi e soffrire?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> molesta di che?
> *la questione è che anche io non voglio giustificare nulla a nessuno, non so se riesco a spiegarmi.*
> mia madre non lo è per niente, ancora adesso mi ricorda che mia figlia non è mia figlia....non che mi freghi, ma tant'è..


se ho ben interpretato intendi... che non ci credi più.
che magari dura un pò ma poi non accettano, ti deludono, e non hai voglia di spiegare e far capire quanto la situazione sia essenziale invece per te ed hai poco da offrire, per quanto col cuore, perchè il 'grosso' lo stai spendendo per V.


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se ho ben interpretato intendi... che non ci credi più.
> che magari dura un pò ma poi non accettano, ti deludono, e non hai voglia di spiegare e far capire quanto la situazione sia essenziale invece per te ed hai poco da offrire, per quanto col cuore, perchè il 'grosso' lo stai spendendo per V.


 no, il cuore grosso (solo quello però) ce l'ho per tutti...e per tutti è una condizione necessaria ma per la maggior parte (da quello che vedo io) non sufficiente...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Giugno 2009)

Io sottoscrivo quel che dice Grande circa il fatto che se ami una persona accetti tutto, figli , ex parenti, genitori tocchi, e quant'altro.

Il realismo pero' impone cautela.


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io sottoscrivo quel che dice Grande circa il fatto che se ami una persona accetti tutto, figli , ex parenti, genitori tocchi, e quant'altro.
> 
> Il realismo pero' impone cautela.


 sicura che non ci conosciamo? io li ho avuti tutti...


----------



## Verena67 (9 Giugno 2009)

Ale, chiunque ha piu' di 35 - 40 anni si porta dietro il bagaglio di una vita vissuta. E' inevitabile.


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io sottoscrivo quel che dice Grande circa il fatto che se ami una persona accetti tutto, figli , ex parenti, genitori tocchi, e quant'altro.
> 
> Il realismo pero' impone cautela.


son d'accordo ma con un distinguo, tu puoi accettare tutto, ma la persona che ami non ti deve mettere all'ultimo posto della suddetta lista


----------



## Verena67 (9 Giugno 2009)

certo, Latriglia, ovvio. Poi la matrigna farà la matrigna, ma verrà rispettata come moglie! E non puo' essere rispettata se in primis non lo fa il suo compagno, davanti a figli e parentastri tutti!


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> certo, Latriglia, ovvio. Poi la matrigna farà la matrigna, ma verrà rispettata come moglie! E non puo' essere rispettata se in primis non lo fa il suo compagno, davanti a figli e parentastri tutti!


Hai ragione... ma temo che qui si sia di fronte ad un "famigliame" sui generis.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Spero di essere una Cassandra...
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

:balloon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   osso ammettere che l'ho riletta due tre volte ma senza capire? 





Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione... ma temo che qui si sia di fronte ad un "famigliame" sui generis....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (9 Giugno 2009)

penso Bru' si riferisse a Reale, tesoro...!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> penso Bru' si riferisse a Reale, tesoro...!


e perchè spera di essere una cassandra?


----------



## Verena67 (9 Giugno 2009)

perché spera di sbagliarsi?...


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perché spera di sbagliarsi?...


 ah, quindi spera di  NON essere cassandra!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (cassandra non veniva creduta ma diceva la verità! )


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

marco.............. come stai, ti manca?


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione... ma temo che qui si sia di fronte ad un "famigliame" sui generis....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> penso Bru' si riferisse a Reale, tesoro...!


se è così manco io l'ho capita...chi sarebbe il famigliame?
comunque verena, io potrei essere anche single e mai stato sposato ed essere comunque in questa situazione...


----------



## Verena67 (9 Giugno 2009)

...che è quanto stavamo dicendo!


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...che è quanto stavamo dicendo!


oggi si ritira il premio per il miglior imbecille protagonista..and the winner is...
REALE!!!!!!!!
non ho capito un'acca...


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> marco.............. come stai, ti manca?


Si, mi manca. Purtroppo, vai a sapere per qule motivo, m'attacco morbosamente alle persone (anche a semplici conoscenti) e quando per qualche motivo s'interrompe il rapporto (seppur di breve durata) sto tanto tanto male.


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, mi manca. Purtroppo, vai a sapere per qule motivo, m'attacco morbosamente alle persone (anche a semplici conoscenti) e quando per qualche motivo s'interrompe il rapporto (seppur di breve durata) sto tanto tanto male.


sto tanto tanto male che significa? prova a spiegare, quantificare a parole...


----------



## MK (9 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, mi manca. Purtroppo, vai a sapere per qule motivo, m'attacco morbosamente alle persone (anche a semplici conoscenti) e quando per qualche motivo s'interrompe il rapporto (seppur di breve durata) sto tanto tanto male.


Air stai male allo stesso modo per tutti i rapporti?


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, mi manca. Purtroppo, vai a sapere per qule motivo, m'attacco morbosamente alle persone (anche a semplici conoscenti) e quando per qualche motivo s'interrompe il rapporto (seppur di breve durata) sto tanto tanto male.


 non sembravi affatto coinvolto


----------



## Iago (9 Giugno 2009)

si era capito invece che era un pò morbosamente attaccato
...non ha manco scherzato sulle battutine riguardanti il sesso...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, mi manca. Purtroppo, vai a sapere per qule motivo, m'attacco morbosamente alle persone (anche a semplici conoscenti) e quando per qualche motivo s'interrompe il rapporto (seppur di breve durata) sto tanto tanto male.


 mi spiace.... forse in questo aiuta quel pò di distacco che avevi notato in lei all'inizio, l'aggrapparsi a 10 persone (gli amici) per non affezionarsi subito a un uomo/donna e restarne feriti.... 
Comunque se pensi che eravate troppo diversi hai fatto bene.... 
ci sarà altro per te... 
almeno hai visto che esistono donne belle, sexi, interessanti e brave che riescano a coinvolgerti. E se anche questa non era compatibile con te, lo sarà un'altra.


----------

